# Is There An Afterlife?



## nongreenthumb (Jul 18, 2007)

Is there an afterlife of any sort and if so what do you believe it to be?


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Jul 18, 2007)

My personal believe says that when you die, your worm food<period>


----------



## Cyphe City (Jul 18, 2007)

theres deff. an after life simply because why would we even live in the first place , so we can eventualy just Completely die out?


----------



## Salamandastron! (Jul 18, 2007)

i think theres a heaven and its amazing! Drugs sex and rock and roll galore. all the great things that every crazy religious person ever mentioned. because why not. if im right, then fuck yeah! if im wrong...im dead anyway so who gives a fuck!


----------



## el_maco (Jul 18, 2007)

i dont know, i can be worm food
or i can simply pass to the next level of this big simulation
the whole universe is just what my human conscience perceives, i can give an explanation based on that, with my human intelligence, i havent proved anything so anyhing can be


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Jul 18, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmm, tacos.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 22, 2007)

There,s somewere believes that when you die you come back as a rat lol and that u must never harm one i seen in there church type thing and there was millions of rats and they feed them and have them run all over them

i believe in heaven and hell but !
when im stoned i think sometimes people come back as a animal that most reflect,s there personalty lol or vise virsa animal to person id somtimes look and try and guess what they would be lol


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 22, 2007)

All there is about here tho is rats, monkeys, pigs, dog,s and bitches and the odd excotic bird here and there or some nice pedigree felines tho rare hard to find lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 23, 2007)

Just as a plant dies, so do we. We live on, not in body or mind, but within the earth. Our deaths help to sustain this wonderful thing we call life.

That is it.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 23, 2007)

So every being has a life force and this continues to recirculate back into the earth.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 23, 2007)

No. We have a life force, this dies. Awareness dies, everything. Our bodies are recycled, this is all.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 23, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Is there an afterlife of any sort and if so what do you believe it to be?


For there to be an afterlife there would need to be some sort of supernatural being to create it. So no, there is no afterlife.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 23, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> For there to be an afterlife there would need to be some sort of supernatural being to create it. So no, there is no afterlife.


 
Look at the size of this univirse its goes on and on to infinity galaxy and galaxy,s billions of star,s an planets to say nothing crated this is just plane ignorent !


i think you live and die but your soul lives on and your genes live on though your kids 
people thats lost close ones can feel them with them even know they are dead but they can still feel there spirit close to them strange but true!......... like when u can feel some one close in trouble 

there gotta be something else! ...........but just incase live 100% no regrets


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 23, 2007)

if there is an afterlife, it is bound to be different then any of us have described or imagined so far.

but i don't think there is one. everyone is just dreaming or hoping.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 23, 2007)

Do you believe that human beings have a soul?


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 23, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Do you believe that human beings have a soul?


For human beings to have souls there would need to be some sort of supernatural being to create them. So no, human beings do not have souls.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a feeling of de ja vu


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 23, 2007)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Look at the size of this univirse its goes on and on to infinity galaxy and galaxy,s billions of star,s an planets to say nothing crated this is just plane ignorent !


The people who would know the most about the universe generally don't believe in a creator. I don't think they are ignorant. There is no evidence to suggest that there is a creator.






SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> there gotta be something else! ...........but just incase live 100% no regrets


God of the gaps argument.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 23, 2007)

its what you believe in i suppose i am happy to believe and dont want to believe any diffrent that when you die your spirit and soul lives on and i believe in ghosts and that every one has an angel


If you were to look into the sky at night and imagin all them stars and galaxys have millions more planets that we wont ever know about and no one ever will i would say that would be a bit supernatural when you think about it even when you think of life and how humans ,animals, every living thing lives would be a bit supernatural when you think about it . 

Again samurai your just plane ignorent..
No 1 will ever know till we are dead but to think theres nothing else to this is just stupid i think...


----------



## Salamandastron! (Jul 23, 2007)

"The people who would know the most about the universe generally don't believe in a creator. I don't think they are ignorant. There is no evidence to suggest that there is a creator."

Theres no evidence to suggest there isnt a creator. so there goes that argument.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 23, 2007)

Salamandastron! said:


> "The people who would know the most about the universe generally don't believe in a creator. I don't think they are ignorant. There is no evidence to suggest that there is a creator."
> 
> Theres no evidence to suggest there isnt a creator. so there goes that argument.


 


Who says that samurai lol im sure just as many of them believe in a creator 

Its what you believe that matters and if you believe theres nothing only death thats ok im not going to argue im right or your wrong 

What you believe is your own choice and becouse some smart people that studied the universe dont believe in god or a creator dont make them right eather it would be purely a quess ,So id say yes it would be ignorent of them to say that seeing the still dont know how it began only a guess and how the dinosoiurs got wiped out only a few guess,s 

we will only know when are time comes ... 

so what ever keeps your boat afloat ...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 23, 2007)

shoot2kill...i made similar statements like yours months ago in other threads...the fact that you beleave is the key..not what you beleave just that you beleave....for every arugumant there are counter-aruguments..the only people who truely know if theres an afterlife or not are the ones who are already their..


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 23, 2007)

Genesis is happening right now on Mars. Life began from a single strand of protein that exploded into a trillion different life forms, plants, birds, fish, human beings...

There are no gods. Life is god.


----------



## greenair (Jul 23, 2007)

I can guarantee that most of us would be re-encarnated into big buds


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 23, 2007)

There are no gods. Life is god.[/quote]

Thats still only a guess on your behalf lol you cant just say theres no god lol 
and them genisis that started life is only another one of many theory,s a guess in other words made by scentist,s 

and its ok saying that genisis are happening in mars now HOW did mars and the rest of the universe a never ending space of planets stars moons suns not just humans and life on earth and 1 sun 

No one can say that there is no god they can only make a theory of there views no one was here at the start and the only way we will know after life i dont wanna know yet .


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 23, 2007)

I've just said it, and I'll tell you again. I KNOW there are no gods.

A guess, no. A search. A quest, if you will, of pure understanding. It's not about belief but understanding why people believe.

Why did ancient tribes worship the sun?


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 23, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I've just said it, and I'll tell you again. I KNOW there are no gods.
> 
> LOL ok buddie you know !
> 
> ...


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 23, 2007)

You're right that you cannot say there is definitely no God. There is always that possiblity.

But there is no reason whatsoever to believe that there is that white bearded man in the clouds. There are no facts in God's favor. You only have an old ass book that has been rewritten many times by many different people over a long period of time.

Evolution has been proven, and it is fact. To think some dude in the sky threw together some dirt and created man is insane.

Anyway, when you die, you die. That's it. So make the most of life whilst you can.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 23, 2007)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> its what you believe in i suppose i am happy to believe and dont want to believe any diffrent that when you die your spirit and soul lives on and i believe in ghosts and that every one has an angel
> 
> 
> If you were to look into the sky at night and imagin all them stars and galaxys have millions more planets that we wont ever know about and no one ever will i would say that would be a bit supernatural when you think about it even when you think of life and how humans ,animals, every living thing lives would be a bit supernatural when you think about it .
> ...


How does it make me ignorant? I'm pointing out that the people who are definitely not ignorant generally don't believe in a higher power. We are all technically ignorant as to whether there is a creator. That doesn't mean we can't have opinions. You say you believe even though you have no proof. I say I don't believe even though I have no proof. We are both ignorant on the matter, unless you have some sort of Divine knowledge that has alluded the rest of us. I can only have opinions based on what I know. I can only really be 99.9% sure there is no creator. Even someone like Richard Dawkins feels the same way. He is as sure that there is no creator as you are that there is, but he doesn't leave out the possibility that by some minuscule chance there could be one.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 23, 2007)

have any of you thought of the fact that energy never dies it just transforms into different energy....so at the very least or energy when we die will continue to be no matter what forn it takes...so yes no matter if you believe in god with heaven or you believe in science your energy in someways will continue...also what of the fact that theres 10%of the dna code we dont understand an some scientists believe that this is the code for the humen soul...


----------



## kanekanekane (Jul 23, 2007)

i hate how every answer leads to more questions. 

like lets say we had proof that god exists. well then how did god come into existence?

and say everything came from a non god made big bang? were did this big bang come from?

same question more or less same answer nobody knows


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 23, 2007)

its all energy...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 23, 2007)

the opposite of death is BIRTH..

the opposite of LIFE is LIFE... LIFE is...

YOU ARE awareness that has focussed ON the mind for so long that it actually BELIEVES it is the mind.... Point your awarness INTO eternity and become eternal... this is done through meditation...

SHIFTING ones AWARENESS away from the MIND.... away from the endless chatter that MAKES up "YOU".... 


The only THING that can move at the speed of LIGHT is everything... become aware of everything and you become LIGHT... Eistein and Yogananda wrote some great things on this subject..

One does not have to debate about Gods exhistence, one can make contact with GOD.... read Autobiography of a Yogi.... it is a fantastic book that will shead light on the GOD question....

meditate and love...

iloveyou


----------



## 4theist20 (Jul 23, 2007)

There is no afterlife. There is only life. You get one. Absolutely everything that we are is physical, and we will all eventually come to an end. To expect a second life after your first life is over is just plain greedy.


----------



## el_maco (Jul 24, 2007)

kanekanekane said:


> i hate how every answer leads to more questions.
> 
> like lets say we had proof that god exists. well then how did god come into existence?
> 
> ...


yeah, one of my ideas is that we are a kind of automata, game, universe whatever you call it, which is generated inside a bigger one where ''god'', the ''programmer'' could have created us, or we simply were there, and this was generated inside another bigger one, and so and so in an infinite array, something like fractals


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 24, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> How does it make me ignorant? I'm pointing out that the people who are definitely not ignorant generally don't believe in a higher power. We are all technically ignorant as to whether there is a creator. That doesn't mean we can't have opinions. You say you believe even though you have no proof. I say I don't believe even though I have no proof. We are both ignorant on the matter, unless you have some sort of Divine knowledge that has alluded the rest of us. I can only have opinions based on what I know. I can only really be 99.9% sure there is no creator. Even someone like Richard Dawkins feels the same way. He is as sure that there is no creator as you are that there is, but he doesn't leave out the possibility that by some minuscule chance there could be one.


No, what Stephen Hawking (I'm sure this is who you meant) actually said was that the only way he could see there being a god is if it were merely the catalyst for creation. In other words, the Big Bang itself would actually be god. In this sense, then of course there is a god (as the universe is still expanding), but not in the sense everybody would like to believe.

Tell me something, god believers. If I CANNOT know there are no gods, how can you KNOW there are no such thing as fairies?


----------



## 4theist20 (Jul 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *suicidesamurai*
> _How does it make me ignorant? I'm pointing out that the people who are definitely not ignorant generally don't believe in a higher power. We are all technically ignorant as to whether there is a creator. That doesn't mean we can't have opinions. You say you believe even though you have no proof. I say I don't believe even though I have no proof. We are both ignorant on the matter, unless you have some sort of Divine knowledge that has alluded the rest of us. I can only have opinions based on what I know. I can only really be 99.9% sure there is no creator. Even someone like Richard Dawkins feels the same way. He is as sure that there is no creator as you are that there is, but he doesn't leave out the possibility that by some minuscule chance there could be one._
> No, what Stephen Hawking (I'm sure this is who you meant) actually said was that the only way he could see there being a god is if it were merely the catalyst for creation. In other words, the Big Bang itself would actually be god. In this sense, then of course there is a god (as the universe is still expanding), but not in the sense everybody would like to believe.
> 
> Tell me something, god believers. If I CANNOT know there are no gods, how can you KNOW there are no such thing as fairies?


Sorry Skunk, but I'm pretty sure he meant Richard Dawkins. He's the staunch atheist who just came out with a new book 'The God Delusion' Good book too, I recommend it.

Anyway, Suicide. You're correct. No one can be 100% certain of anything. This is why I think Agnostics are a little slow. They think they're being special because they love to bring up this point. But I don't see how it connects. I don't care if you're theist or if you're atheist. Neither one can be 100% certain. So why do you need some middle ground club, where all they talk of is how no one knows for certain. No duh! That's besides the point. Do you believe in a God or not? I already know you're not certain of your beliefs. Wether you think you are or not is irrelevant. You either believe in a God, or you don't. There is no 'I'd like to suspend beleif until further evidence presents itself. NO! Do you believe in one or not?! 

By now it has completely turned into ranting...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 24, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance on the Dawkins point.

Although i do have something to add in regards to 100% certainties. They do exist, and are in fact quite numerous.

I am 100% certain there are no such thing as ghosts. I am 100% certain I am alive. I am 100% certain fairies do not exist, likewise gods or wizards, or elves or goblins.

The list of 100% certainties is endless.

How do I know fairies don't exist? Because they were created within the minds of men. 

How do I know gods don't exist? Because THEY were created in the minds of men.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 24, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Forgive my ignorance on the Dawkins point.
> 
> Although i do have something to add in regards to 100% certainties. They do exist, and are in fact quite numerous.
> 
> ...


That is the best argument against the existence of a higher power, atleast one that has supposedly given his/her/their word to people on Earth.

People needed to explain the world around them, so every people on Earth has some sort of higher power. A better working theory is that there was a big bang and evolution took it's course here on Earth. That seems silly only to people that don't understand it. It does not however disprove the idea that some creator could've set things in motion, and created the mechanisms possible for evolution, or made the big bang happen, etc. That is not something that can be proved or disproved through science or any other means.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 25, 2007)

Often, when we think of proof, we think in terms of the law. The law works under something called 'reasonable doubt'. If you are deemed guilty beyond all reasonable doubt then in some places you can be executed for your ajudged crimes.

Yet, in everyday life, on the street the requirement of proof is much less. We don't need physical evidence to know when someone is lying, or when they have stolen from us. We just KNOW it was them. Does the burden of reasonable doubt stop us from taking our revenge, or calling them out on their lies? No.

I like the argument with the fairies as to me this is exactly the same as belief in gods. I cannot ever prove that fairies do not exist. I just KNOW they don't.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 25, 2007)

I Wasent going to say nothing more about this but what you come out with is just compleat rubbish 
you just KNOW if some one is lieing to you or stealing from you ya say 
all you can do is guess an shut out you oppinion and thats all u are doing now 
just becouse you say you just KNOW theres no god dont mean shit lol


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 25, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Often, when we think of proof, we think in terms of the law. The law works under something called 'reasonable doubt'. If you are deemed guilty beyond all reasonable doubt then in some places you can be executed for your ajudged crimes.
> 
> Yet, in everyday life, on the street the requirement of proof is much less. We don't need physical evidence to know when someone is lying, or when they have stolen from us. We just KNOW it was them. Does the burden of reasonable doubt stop us from taking our revenge, or calling them out on their lies? No.


Falsifiability - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



skunkushybrid said:


> I like the argument with the fairies as to me this is exactly the same as belief in gods. I cannot ever prove that fairies do not exist. I just KNOW they don't.


Many Icelanders believe in elves/fairies, perhaps as many as 40%.


----------



## Shook (Jul 28, 2007)

Simple answer: No.

But seriously in my opinion its one of these possiblities:

1. Nothing, just nothing, you're gone and won't even know it.
2. You are re-incarnated, (long shot so i doubt it)

There is no such thing as god, if there is, then what makes him so special?
This is no such thing as heaven, the universe is just one of a million specs of dust in somebody elses closet. THERE.
No arguing, that is the truth and no one can tell me otherwise, cause i am right. Period. Period.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 29, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> Falsifiability - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Many Icelanders believe in elves/fairies, perhaps as many as 40%.


What? Are you sure about that?

Even if this were true, which I doubt, then what has that got to do with anything? Do YOU believe fairies exist? Do you KNOW they don't?

This is my argument and it is strong. If you or anyone else can say they know fairies do not exist, could even laugh at the very thought. Then I can KNOW there are no gods, or any other magical creature. It's exactly the same thing.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 29, 2007)

Ha ha, check this out...

*Icelandic Roads Rerouted Due To Elves Tradition *

*- According to the latest reports, the Icelandic elves beliefs are the main reason for rerouting many of the roads in the country.*









According to the latest reports, the Icelandic elves beliefs are the main reason for rerouting many of the roads in the country, in order to avoid disturbing rocks where the fantastic creatures might live. (monsters and critics.com)

Most residents of Iceland Polls are not willing to rule out their existence. Many children told their parents about the little inhabitants of the rocks, but more adults have also stated their encounter with elves, as well.

Foreigners are invited to tour known elf locations at Hafnarfjordur, a port on the outskirts of Reykjavik, where a large rock described as an elf habitat led to plans for a nearby road being changed so as not to disturb its supernatural residents.

Some mysterious accidents were also reported in front of one particular stone, which brought work to a standstill at the construction site at Ljarskogar, about three hours drive north of Reykjavik. The constructors have previously called a medium, to find out if the elves were to blame for the disruptions.

According to Birgir Gudmundsson, an engineer with the Iceland Road Authority, the administration treads carefully. "Our basic approach is not to deny this phenomenon. () There are people who can negotiate with the elves, and we make use of that.", the engineer told Reuter agency.

The medium who talked to the elves told the workers that the creatures moved nearby the stone and asked the authorities not to blow it up, but to find another way, so the elves community would not be harmed.

Erla Stefansdottir, another medium and part-time consultant to the road authorities, believes that elves want people to preserve nature, as "they are nice and sweet, the other side of nature, they are like light on the trees and the flowers". The piano teacher described the elves she had seen as small human beings. (Variety)


Now, if you find this bit of information funny, if it raises a smile. You will know how I feel about god believers. Whatever your thoughts are about these Icelanders, that is exactly how I feel about god believers.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 29, 2007)

That reminds me that I need to go feed my pet goblins.......

I don't know about a afterlife or not, but when I was little I was terrified that when you die, all you do is lay in the coffin bored as hell......LOL....Let's hope not.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 29, 2007)

shoot2kill, you should've left it, it was funny.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 29, 2007)

Nah im not getting involved i believe in god an thats it!
i dont have to prove to any one what i believe and if use choose not to believe thats fair enough to its all choice 

i dont believe in fairys or elfs any thing like that
tho in ireland there been newly built roads diverted miles to go round fairy trees instead of cutting them down but thats more just like the walking under a ladder thing 

u sure luv to argue skunk lol 
is there no boxing clubs near you lol only jk,ing


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 29, 2007)

nothing on this planet and space not real. all things ower us is just our imagination.how do you know your god exist?and icelanders got a huge and good imaginatoin.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 29, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> nothing on this planet and space not real. all things ower us is just our imagination.how do you know your god exist?and icelanders got a huge and good imaginatoin.


If everything is our imagination, you won't mind going and shooting yourself in the head right now. There will be no consequences.


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 29, 2007)

every thing what you see taste and feel is electric signals from your eyes,fingers all round nerves to your brains.those signals brains regenerate to visions and feelings.how you know is they real or not? this is just some think.maybe its wrong but this makes me thin little bit diferent.if you got time watch thisThe Secret Beyond Matter this may improve to you smething.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 29, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> every thing what you see taste and feel is electric signals from your eyes,fingers all round nerves to your brains.those signals brains regenerate to visions and feelings.how you know is they real or not? this is just some think.maybe its wrong but this makes me thin little bit diferent.


What you see, taste, and feel is real - they are part of the physical world. Your feelings and emotions may not be "real", in that they only exist in your mind. But they stem from things in the real world. If I stub my toe, it will bother me. My being bothered is not "real", but it is caused by a real event, my toe hitting a hard surface. Perception is in place to interpret and analyze what goes on in the real world.


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 29, 2007)

if you got time watch thisThe Secret Beyond Matter this may improve to you something.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 29, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> if you got time watch thisThe Secret Beyond Matter this may improve to you something.


Do you know who wrote "The Secret Beyond Matter"?


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 29, 2007)

no.but somwhere about 60-75% is true.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 29, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> no.but somwhere about 60-75% is true.


Adnan Oktar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 29, 2007)

i don't care who's write this "The Secret Beyond Matter"because i'm not a racist or in some religion.this guy know what his do.this is just very interesting.and all about how we see and feel is truth.http://www.accessexcellence.org/AE/AEC/CC/vision_background.html if you got other info share for us.i don't want to fight with somebody.now back to thread!how about those ppl who's see the light in the tunnels end when they almost dead.maybe there is our second life.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 29, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> i don't care who's write this "The Secret Beyond Matter"because i'm not a racist or in some religion.this guy know what his do.this is just very interesting.and all about how we see and feel is truth.http://www.accessexcellence.org/AE/AEC/CC/vision_background.html if you got other info share for us.i don't want to fight with somebody.now back to thread!how about those ppl who's see the light in the tunnels end when they almost dead.maybe there is our second life.


No, that's called arriving at the next tube station. lol


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 29, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> i don't care who's write this "The Secret Beyond Matter"because i'm not a racist or in some religion.this guy know what his do.this is just very interesting.and all about how we see and feel is truth.http://www.accessexcellence.org/AE/AEC/CC/vision_background.html if you got other info share for us.i don't want to fight with somebody.now back to thread!how about those ppl who's see the light in the tunnels end when they almost dead.maybe there is our second life.


It does matter who writes it when the guy is a Muslim creationist kook trying to talk about science.

As for near-death experiences, they can be explained by _real_ scientists, specifically neuroscientists or neuropsychologists.


----------



## Shook (Jul 29, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> No, that's called arriving at the next tube station. lol


next tube station? wtf? lol


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 29, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> It does matter who writes it when the guy is a Muslim creationist kook trying to talk about science.
> 
> As for near-death experiences, they can be explained by _real_ scientists, specifically neuroscientists or neuropsychologists.


are you hate muslims?if you are american i understood you.if not i cant understud! and what about ppl whos in deep hipnosis speeks in ancient languages or know places where they never beeing and never seeing.


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 29, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> No, that's called arriving at the next tube station. lol


LOL


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 30, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> are you hate muslims?if you are american i understood you.if not i cant understud! and what about ppl whos in deep hipnosis speeks in ancient languages or know places where they never beeing and never seeing.


It just so happens that he is Muslim. If he were a Christian creationist, I would think the same thing.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 30, 2007)

I hate muslims because they hate me. I'm surrounded by the motherfuckers. They smell, are extremely dirty (the rat problems are at the worst in muslim areas), and seek to take over the world.

Muslims BORN in my country are strapping bombs to themselves and trying to blow up women and children. Hate them? 

Oh yes, with a fucking passion.


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 30, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I hate muslims because they hate me. I'm surrounded by the motherfuckers. They smell, are extremely dirty (the rat problems are at the worst in muslim areas), and seek to take over the world.
> 
> Muslims BORN in my country are strapping bombs to themselves and trying to blow up women and children. Hate them?
> 
> Oh yes, with a fucking passion.


they don't hate you they hate your goverment.whos start the war in iraq muslims or americans.they got reason hate america.i think you maybe do the same if muslims comes to america and says you makes a biological weapons.(good reason to start war)LOL.bullshit .i don"t hate any religion or nationality,because we all are a humans.


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 30, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I hate muslims because they hate me. I'm surrounded by the motherfuckers. They smell, are extremely dirty (the rat problems are at the worst in muslim areas), and seek to take over the world.
> 
> Muslims BORN in my country are strapping bombs to themselves and trying to blow up women and children. Hate them?
> 
> Oh yes, with a fucking passion.


about rats. you think your country is in better situation?Number of Rats in New York City


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 30, 2007)

if you love you got answered with love,if you hate you got answered with hate.i hope you cach my think.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 30, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> they don't hate you they hate your goverment.


Then why are they trying to blow me up? I know it's not personal, they don't give a fuck. 

What experience do you have of muslims? I have much, there are at least 20 mosques in my city. Those are just the ones that aren't in somebodies house. I could take a picture of a street in my city and you would swear it was taken in pakistan. I have lived in these areas, gone to school where I am the only white face in the class. What do you know, what is your experience?

Only the other day, a fucking doctor was arrested over trying to drive a car bomb into an airport. The guy was a neurologist, born in my country. Do not tell me that these extremists are rare, they are just the ones with the courage to come out. A doctor, must've had a high IQ. Yet he wants to blow himself up, along with as MANY INNOCENT PEOPLE as he can.

Again, what do you know?


----------



## Shook (Jul 30, 2007)

Ya they are told they will have like 99 virgins in heaven or somethin... but what pisses me off the most is like asians they come to our country and form groups and talk in some language thats not english, if you dont speak english get out...


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 30, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Then why are they trying to blow me up? I know it's not personal, they don't give a fuck.
> 
> What experience do you have of muslims? I have much, there are at least 20 mosques in my city. Those are just the ones that aren't in somebodies house. I could take a picture of a street in my city and you would swear it was taken in pakistan. I have lived in these areas, gone to school where I am the only white face in the class. What do you know, what is your experience?
> 
> ...


 ok i don't have experience like you i just know few muslims in England but they are good ppl.i work together with those guys and they are nice,helpfull and inteligent too.what about americas army?they bombing iraq and killing childrens and womens too.afganistan?iran?vietnam? hiroshima and nagasaki?pakistan?muslims have a reason to do this!if you think i'm wrong you are racist.peace.


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 30, 2007)

and again i know just one thing.before america start war in iraq they live in america and other countries with peace and quait.in my opinion america will dominate ower around so many countries.why?fuel!resources!i don't know what america need in muslim countries but this all is bad what americas gowerment do.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 30, 2007)

all the muslims I know are cool as fook. chill kats,,, very kind and loving with a great sense of humor.... I have chilled with muslims in the us, africa, indonesia, and england..... nevr have I met a hateful or pretenious muslim... 

and, even if I did meet a hateful muslim.. it would have nothing to do with them being muslim.... its called being human


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 30, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> if you love you got answered with love,if you hate you got answered with hate.i hope you cach my think.


like i say before!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 31, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> and, even if I did meet a hateful muslim.. it would have nothing to do with them being muslim.... its called being human


Yet their religion breeds hate. You chilled with muslims in my country? Where was that?

The mosques in my country are a breeding ground for hate. I have seen undercover filmings of what goes on in the mosques in my country. Yet to your face they are all smiles.

I have met many hateful muslims. When i go into the city centre i walk past gangs of them wearing their headscarves robbing people, selling heroin while all the time proclaiming love for their god of hate. hey work in our schools with our children smiling at you while all the time plotting to blow up as many innocent people as they can. 

GK, you may have VISITED these places. I have to live here.


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 31, 2007)

what about americas army?they bombing iraq and killing innosent childrens and womens too.afganistan?iran?vietnam? hiroshima and nagasaki?pakistan?muslims have a reason to do this!if you think i'm wrong you are racist.peace. [/quote]
and you want told me you not have muslim friends in scool time???in your class?i cant belive you?


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Jul 31, 2007)

Its A Medi Eveil Faith Thats Taught In England A Hole Lot Diffrent From The Us. 

They Have Move To City,s All Over England In The 60,s 70,2 An 80,s They Were Happy Getting New Houses And A Better Way Of Life In The Begining 

Now There 3rd Generation Has Completly Took Over Full Citys All Over The Uk If U Are Not From That Race It Would Be Stupid To Walk Through That Area And Expect Nothing To Happen To You

Give Love To Recive Love Is True This Medi Evil Faith That They Are Taught Is All About Hate Against Diffrent Races 
Medi Evil Meening They Think Its Ok To Rape Girls If They Are Not Covered Properly Like They Have There Women Coverd From Head To Toe 

There 1st Attack From Extreamest Was In 1979 For No Reason And Have Continued To Do So From Then Only Its Even More Extream 7/7 And 9/11 For Excemple.
No 1 Was Has Ever Been At War With Them They Declaired It And It Took 11 Years Before Any Responce In The Uk As Many As 80% Of These Muslims Believe In These Extreamist Medi Evil Views 
And NO Its Not Just Some Thugs The Highest People In There Socitey Are Manly The Brains Behind This But They Would Be Still Happy To Blow Them Selfs And Every 1 Else Up Near Them 

Yip Show Love And You Will Recieve Love


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 31, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> what about americas army?they bombing iraq and killing innosent childrens and womens too.afganistan?iran?vietnam? hiroshima and nagasaki?pakistan?muslims have a reason to do this!if you think i'm wrong you are racist.peace.


and you want told me you not have muslim friends in scool time???in your class?i cant belive you?[/quote]

I'm not a racist, i just know who my enemy is. I've posted threads on this site about how disgusted I am at both the Afghanistan and Iraq massacres. I would never had agreed to those wars(?).

I do not agree with killing, no matter who is doing it. Muslims have no reason whatsoever to do this. The muslims I'm talking about have never seen the devestation from allied bombs. born and bred in my country, yet like surf's they walk to their deaths. strap bombs to themselves in the name of Allah.

For 20 years (that I know of) the muslims have spread anti-western propaganda throughout my country. Leaflets written in Urdu. They do and always have sought to take over the world.

I had muslim associates, it was they that informed me of the propaganda. 

They may smile to your face, for they know to keep themselves hidden.


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 31, 2007)

lets stop this discussion because this is neverending story and go back to tread. what about ppl whos in deep hipnosis speeks in ancient languages or know places where they never beeing and never seeing.i think this may happens with some ppl.and they reborn.this mean life after dead exist.


----------



## growhappy (Jul 31, 2007)

i don't know about a god, but i'm sure i have a soul or another part of my body because i have been outside of my body seeing it, several times. how else can this be explained?


----------



## jesus3 (Jul 31, 2007)

how you do this?i will know!may i try too.


----------



## growhappy (Jul 31, 2007)

who believes in ufo's


----------



## growhappy (Jul 31, 2007)

i was was in second grade we played a game, holding your breathe and forcing the blood to your head, this would make me go outside my body. another time i was held underwater and almost drown (sp?) i don't think it's safe to do it this way though. another way is to close your eyes and focus on the place between our eyes and think nothing. the picture turns to many tiny stars and colors and you feel as if you are going into it, and than you hear a loud sound and possible a pop. sometimes you feel like your legs are coming out, like floating, but this is hard to retain the concentration long enough.there are some books on the subject. i never got all the way out this way, but i think it's safer. i'm sure if you want to gain further info on this subject look up soul travel, or eckankar. good luck!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 31, 2007)

growhappy said:


> i was was in second grade we played a game, holding your breathe and forcing the blood to your head, this would make me go outside my body. another time i was held underwater and almost drown (sp?) i don't think it's safe to do it this way though. another way is to close your eyes and focus on the place between our eyes and think nothing. the picture turns to many tiny stars and colors and you feel as if you are going into it, and than you hear a loud sound and possible a pop. sometimes you feel like your legs are coming out, like floating, but this is hard to retain the concentration long enough.there are some books on the subject. i never got all the way out this way, but i think it's safer. i'm sure if you want to gain further info on this subject look up soul travel, or eckankar. good luck!


I wonder why you were held under water. Did you manage to escape, or did they let you go. I fear the aforementioned escape is the most likely.


----------



## lex (Jul 31, 2007)

your conscienceness continues on in whatever your dying thought was. if you are fearing hell, you will live there forever, if you are dreaming of hot babes, cold beers and fat blunts, you will live there forever. Your energy returns to the earth and your body becomes worm food.


----------



## Lacy (Sep 17, 2007)

I totally believe in this concept. 


nongreenthumb said:


> So every being has a life force and this continues to recirculate back into the earth.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 18, 2007)

All animals have this life force. parts of us are regenerated back into the eco-system. Unfortunately, we could never be aware of it... because we are dead.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 18, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> if you got time watch thisThe Secret Beyond Matter this may improve to you something.


I was quite surprised at the last two minutes, or so. I'd not anticipated whatever particular religious leanings the film-maker had.

Just goes to show that _"Paradigm Shift"_ is occuring everywhere, in all walks of life.

Follow Your Bliss.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> All animals have this life force. parts of us are regenerated back into the eco-system. Unfortunately, we could never be aware of it... because we are dead.


is this true?

iloveyou


----------



## natmoon (Sep 19, 2007)

You cant really destroy energy,so i like to think that the energy that is "me" will somehow carry on somewhere or another,but really no one can know can they


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 20, 2007)

natmoon said:


> You cant really destroy energy,so i like to think that the energy that is "me" will somehow carry on somewhere or another,but really no one can know can they


can ONE become aware of energy?


----------



## Dr High (Sep 20, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> For human beings to have souls there would need to be some sort of supernatural being to create them. So no, human beings do not have souls.


My ex gfs mom does reiki and this is healing using the energy of your soul or body. and she can see auras and shit. spirits exist. we have souls and there is an afterlife.


----------



## Dr High (Sep 20, 2007)

growhappy said:


> i don't know about a god, but i'm sure i have a soul or another part of my body because i have been outside of my body seeing it, several times. how else can this be explained?


Thats called aastral projecting. look it up. if you can do it high you can do it sober! ive done it once and fuck. i was flying in space.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 20, 2007)

Dr High said:


> My ex gfs mom does reiki and this is healing using the energy of your soul or body. and she can see auras and shit. spirits exist. we have souls and there is an afterlife.


what color is your auroa?


----------



## natmoon (Sep 20, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> can ONE become aware of energy?


I would say yes


----------



## Dr High (Sep 20, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> what color is your auroa?


Well my ex gfs mom said it was green most of the time but ive seen it myself. i had couple grams of shrooms and while iwas trippingo ut i forgot who i was. then i was questioning why i was here. i look INSIDE myself and i was whitish blue very bright. it was very.. unusual. lol


----------



## Ellie (Sep 21, 2007)

You can find all the answers you need about life/ after life and the nature of "god" at About at Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster

Pastafarianism will explain everything


----------



## pandabear (Sep 21, 2007)

man theres one born every minuet


----------



## Ellie (Sep 21, 2007)

No.......totally serious - the Church of the Flying Spaghetti monster can explain everything. Why the decline in pirate numbers causes global warming....how gravity works - he holds us down with his noodly appendages. It is all-encompassing in its power to explain. And as we pastafarians say.........RA-MEN!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 25, 2007)

no.... life just is... nothing before.. nothing after.... it is forever... 

BUT there is awareness of LIFE... and WHEN one becomes aware of LIFE.. there is nothing to do.... BUT expand that awareness..

iloveyou

how do you expand awareness....?

you begin a practice..

what is a practice...?

A practiceis a concious evolution....
like practicing the clarinet.. bt instead.. you practice EVOLVING

and how do you do that?

well, you sit.... and just SIT... watching and observing... and NOT reacting... not reacting to thought, sound, sight, touch, feel, or taste or smell...

this is the practice of cultivating awareness!

iloveyou


----------



## Dr High (Sep 26, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> no.... life just is... nothing before.. nothing after.... it is forever...
> 
> BUT there is awareness of LIFE... and WHEN one becomes aware of LIFE.. there is nothing to do.... BUT expand that awareness..
> 
> ...


Total void of sense. ill try that stuff. meditating basicly? tell me more knowm=)


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Sep 26, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Check this out.

[/SIZE]The Campaign for Philosophical Freedom

I hope they are right!


----------



## _secret (Oct 4, 2007)

why is everyone so caught up on a creator??

WHY does there HAVE to be a creator? why cant something just be. It is what it is.

Yes i believe in an afterlife, do i believe someone created it? no, i think its something we are incapable of comprehending as we are still alive. We comprehend life when we are alive, and we comprehend death when we die.. does that make sense? 

hmm, if you were dead.. could you comprehend life? 

i love being high.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 6, 2007)

Dr High said:


> Well my ex gfs mom said it was green most of the time but ive seen it myself. i had couple grams of shrooms and while iwas trippingo ut i forgot who i was. then i was questioning why i was here. i look INSIDE myself and i was whitish blue very bright. it was very.. unusual. lol


You can practice seeing auras by just looking at your own hand up against a light or dark background. Some people see better with dark, and some people see better against light backgrounds. Anyway,just kinda relax your eyes as it were. Stare lazily at the very tops of your fingertips, as though kinda looking past them, at them but, not really focusing fully at them.
Eventually you will see a kinda grey or white glow, like the ready brek adverts around the finger tips.
Then practice on a friend, get them to sit or stand against a light or dark background, and again lazily look/stare just above their heads, kinda taking in all of the head area without looking directly at it... Again, eventually you will see a kinda glow, whispy smoke around that persons head and shoulders. That's when you're seeing the base aura, as you get used to doing this you will start to see, sense or just know of other colours other than white or grey in there, then you can interpret those colours into health, mental and emotional issues etc that may be going on with that person.
Hope this helps!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 7, 2007)

durban poison said:


> You can practice seeing auras by just looking at your own hand up against a light or dark background. Some people see better with dark, and some people see better against light backgrounds. Anyway,just kinda relax your eyes as it were. Stare lazily at the very tops of your fingertips, as though kinda looking past them, at them but, not really focusing fully at them.
> Eventually you will see a kinda grey or white glow, like the ready brek adverts around the finger tips.
> Then practice on a friend, get them to sit or stand against a light or dark background, and again lazily look/stare just above their heads, kinda taking in all of the head area without looking directly at it... Again, eventually you will see a kinda glow, whispy smoke around that persons head and shoulders. That's when you're seeing the base aura, as you get used to doing this you will start to see, sense or just know of other colours other than white or grey in there, then you can interpret those colours into health, mental and emotional issues etc that may be going on with that person.
> Hope this helps!


I don't believe it is possible for a human being to give off different coloured auras. Yes, we have energy, but why would this come out in varying colours?

I judge peoples moods by body language, and tone... much simpler, and sure-fire.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 7, 2007)

maybe, becaue you dont belive, you cant see?


what if you just LET it be and said "i dont know"... then it leaves the option OPEN...?

correct?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 8, 2007)

If you believe something hard enough then it becomes a personal truth. Your mind will let you see things just to keep you happy...

I'm not sure on this... as I have practised controlling my aura with animals and people... and I realised, that by practising all I was merely doing was changing my persona, for a time. It was this that people and animals (my dogs, other dogs, cats, I always try to communicate on a deeper level with animals... it's hard to explain) were picking up on.

I know we can communicate without words... merely with presence we can change the atmosphere of a room. Yet this is something we feel, we don't need to see it.

I am not ignorant of this kind of thing, I was raised as a pagan.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 9, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I don't believe it is possible for a human being to give off different coloured auras. Yes, we have energy, but why would this come out in varying colours?
> 
> I judge peoples moods by body language, and tone... much simpler, and sure-fire.


Too much emphasis is put on what colours are, what they represent etc. Basically it is all to help the person looking at that Aura interpret what they see. Maybe its you sensing something but your brain needs a way to work out what it is sensing and in turn it turns into you or others seeing colour. I would say that is what the colour thing is really, Just a way of us interpreting/making sense of what we are seeing or sensing.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 9, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> maybe, becaue you dont belive, you cant see?
> 
> 
> what if you just LET it be and said "i dont know"... then it leaves the option OPEN...?
> ...


Never say never...


----------



## durban poison (Oct 9, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> If you believe something hard enough then it becomes a personal truth. Your mind will let you see things just to keep you happy...
> 
> I'm not sure on this... as I have practised controlling my aura with animals and people... and I realised, that by practising all I was merely doing was changing my persona, for a time. It was this that people and animals (my dogs, other dogs, cats, I always try to communicate on a deeper level with animals... it's hard to explain) were picking up on.
> 
> ...


Yup totally understand where you're coming from. The mind creates it own reality to make sense of what's happening around it. No, we do not need to see the aura to feel it, we do not need colours to interpret what we are feeling but, each individual has their own way of doing things. Whether it's sensing or seeing, doesn't really matter...the point really, is that something is happening


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Oct 9, 2007)

of course there's an afterlife. look at cannabis for example, after it has been killed, it does not cease to exist. instead, it merely transforms into another plane of existence, i.e. the high it produces. even after the high is gone, the thc remains in your body for quite some time after.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 9, 2007)

durban poison said:


> Just a way of us interpreting/making sense of what we are seeing or sensing.


It has already been interpreted long before you turn it into colour.

My mom practised as a white witch... i used to find it all a bit silly. But I learned a lot along the way... through my parents, I learned that people will force themselves to believe things just to make life feel more worthwhile. When you get 2 people, forcing themselves to believe the same thing, meet up... this truth becomes even stronger, as they willingly feed each others habit.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 10, 2007)

JohnnyPotSeed1969 said:


> of course there's an afterlife. look at cannabis for example, after it has been killed, it does not cease to exist. instead, it merely transforms into another plane of existence, i.e. the high it produces. even after the high is gone, the thc remains in your body for quite some time after.


 Yeah, I like it!


----------



## durban poison (Oct 10, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> It has already been interpreted long before you turn it into colour.
> 
> My mom practised as a white witch... i used to find it all a bit silly. But I learned a lot along the way... through my parents, I learned that people will force themselves to believe things just to make life feel more worthwhile. When you get 2 people, forcing themselves to believe the same thing, meet up... this truth becomes even stronger, as they willingly feed each others habit.


But what if the two people who meet up have had the same/similar experiences?
What if a hundred people with similar or, a thousand people meet up?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 10, 2007)

durban poison said:


> But what if the two people who meet up have had the same/similar experiences?
> What if a hundred people with similar or, a thousand people meet up?





skunkushybrid said:


> When you get 2 people, forcing themselves to believe the same thing, meet up... this truth becomes even stronger, as they willingly feed each others habit.


there you go.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 10, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> there you go.


Now that's cheatin'!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 10, 2007)

durban poison said:


> Now that's cheatin'!


...but true. i have witnessed it many times. Say one person lies about a ghost story, the next person in the group feels more confident about their own lie, so they say theirs too. then the first person agrees with them, and the two create a bond of bullshit. Others in the group may feel a bit left out by this, so they'll come up with their own 'true story', safe in the knowledge that the bond of bullshit is firmly set and all too easy to become a part of.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 10, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> ...but true. i have witnessed it many times. Say one person lies about a ghost story, the next person in the group feels more confident about their own lie, so they say theirs too. then the first person agrees with them, and the two create a bond of bullshit. Others in the group may feel a bit left out by this, so they'll come up with their own 'true story', safe in the knowledge that the bond of bullshit is firmly set and all too easy to become a part of.


Absolutely 100% agree, this does happen, someone lies then, another clarifies it etc. But, in the first instance, you have to establish that it is a lie. And science is still in its infancy, new things are found time and time again that were thought previously not to be possible. Just because we state something is not possible, this does not always follow that it isnt!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 10, 2007)

durban poison said:


> Just because we state something is not possible, this does not always follow that it isnt!


Got any examples?


----------



## durban poison (Oct 10, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Got any examples?


Absolutely tons, I am on a paranormal investigation team and we have seen, heard and, felt things that are totally unexplainable. Also, because we are a scientific based group, we measure, record and light, buzz, bleep every location.
Everything is taken into account. The majority of investigations we leave thinking, "That was boring" or "Oh right, that was interesting. But, on rare occasions we leave with the "What the fuck happend!"


----------



## durban poison (Oct 10, 2007)

.........errrrrrmmmmm......your turn!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 10, 2007)

It may appear that I'm online... but sometimes I'm somewhere else.

Any examples of these things that have freaked you out?


----------



## durban poison (Oct 10, 2007)

Tricky one this......Aha, I have a plan.....will send you links later via PM.
Can't have certain details posted on this site.....ie ID and such...if you know what I mean


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 10, 2007)

No problem... whenever you're ready.


----------



## TokinYoshi (Oct 10, 2007)

Personally, I don't believe in a god. 

The bible is astrotheological literary hybrid.

You want a god, believe in the sun. You can see it and feel it.

As for an afterlife, I cannot truely say. We live in the absurd ( A sphere of lifeforms floating in a black void ) So who honestly knows? But while we live our physical lives, we should live it to the best. 

So lets smoke all the weed we can! WOO!


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Oct 11, 2007)

Baked Jesus said:


> Evolution has been proven, and it is fact.


Actually, that's false. Ever heard of the Cambrian Explosion? Darwin's theory supposes that we evolved over millions of years from single celled organisms. The Cambrian Explosion totally disproves Darwin's theory in just that one principle. 

There are many different mathematical and physical aspects of the universe that point strongly towards the existence of God. Do some research and see for yourself.

For instance, gravity is one of the weakest forms of energy in the known universe. Yet if it were even .000001 percent stronger or weaker, there would be no such thing as solid matter in the universe. How is it that the precise, exact amount of attraction required to form matter and thus all the building blocks of life without it imploding upon itself or drifting apart is dialed in just perfectly?

Or what about the fact that we are in the least dangerous part of our galaxy with regard to space debris, shielded by planets and other large satellites at the exact distance away from the sun to keep us from either burning up or freezing into an ice ball?

Need more, cause I got em!


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

dude the reason life grew here is because we are in the safe part of the our galaxy man, doesnt that make sense? if you were in the messed up part you would have never existed and if that part of the galaxy wasntin messed up there would probably be life on there too


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

the word "afterlife" should not even be in the dictionary, its an oxymoron. how can you have "life" after "life" is over? its realy a stupid thing to say, the whole point that you say "afterlife" means that it is "after" "life", so what is "after" it cannot be "life" again!!! duh!!! it can only be death


haha you guys all gonna die and be gone forever haha you cant come to tems with it if you make up stories about wonderful things like heavan and alla and reincarnation and a gold nugget can be found in the center of your poop just aint gonna happen brotha, they also told people that greenland was a lush green land


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 11, 2007)

The whole process of being "born" is a miracle within itself when you think about it...who's to say nothing happens after we so call "die".


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Oct 11, 2007)

death? that's only a transformation from one plane of consciousness to another. it's all very subjective. life, death, just different sides of the same coin man. get with it.


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

i got a good one, does anyone think there is an afterdeath? how come people dont make up extra deaths? why do they only make up extra lifes?


i say ther is an after*death*, that is, after you die, you actually die again one more time but it hurts a lot more the second time

theres just as much proof of my afterdeath as there is an afterlife,


i mean it just doesnt make sense to me that you only die once, there must be a greater being out there that contols all this and provides you with an after death like an extra death in a way. well I have faith of that anyway. 
i believe there is an an afterdeath after death. you can be a nonbeliver of this if you want but your not gonna get to go to your afterdeath if you dont believe. sorry pal


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 11, 2007)

the moon takes the impact of most of the asteroids that have come our way.

Yet, there is scientific evidence that proves we too have been visited by asteroids... even comets... and plenty of them.

The crater in mexico, 3 miles wide (or something) is supposed to be from a comet that they believe was responsible for wiping out the dinosaurs. 

Even today, peoples homes have been crushed by debris from space... 

There is a comet set to pass us by in 2010 or 2012, can't remember which, that has been placed as a million to one shot to hit the earth. you have a better chance of winning that bet than you do the lottery. If you have 6 numbers from 1-49 the odds are 14 million to one.


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 11, 2007)

You people are lame stoners


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> The whole process of being "born" is a miracle within itself when you think about it...who's to say nothing happens after we so call "die".


 
i think the real problem is that everyone says "somthing" does happen after you die.


i havent had many problems with people claiming that nothing happens after you die besides decomposition. all the proof shows that nothing happens after you die, and there is zero proof that somthing "does" happen after your die.

 so on a strictly intilectual basis, you should surmise that the evidence shows that there is probably only death and decomposition after your brain dies. so unless we find evidence otherwise and if you are a betting man, 

which one would you bet your bottom dollar on?


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> You people are lame stoners


 

i understand it makes it easy to write us off as such, but truly you are only pulling the wool over your own eyes which if fine. religion is a very personal thing and I am just saying my opinion. non of us have proof either way


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 11, 2007)

I never stated what I believed, it was just a speculation...Im not one to say if something does or doesn't because honestly nobody really knows....but I believe there is a part of us that lives on....soul perhaps yeah what you see might die (the body) but I believe there is more to a person than just a body


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

I hate to include this too, but it leaked out recently that even mother terasa was questioning gods existance right before she died. And really i dont blame her after seeing all the pain and horrible suffering humanity all her life that she was trying to stop. she must of sat back one day after all her many many years of hardship and trying to help those unfortunate souls and losing many of them, she must of sat back nearing her death and been like, wtf!!!

if he is really here why is he letting this go on?? to me its inexcusable what he allows to happen to innicent people even if he does exist i consider him a coward and I would never submit to him even if he existed and threated me with hell or whatever.


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> I never stated what I believed, it was just a speculation...Im not one to say if something does or doesn't because honestly nobody really knows....but I believe there is a part of us that lives on....soul perhaps yeah what you see might die (the body) but I believe there is more to a person than just a body


 
yea I feel yea no one really knows, it just pisses me off that people belive so much while they are being raped and killed and pissed on and all the time they think this guy is watching this from above, has the power to stop it but just lets it happen!!, but "in his mysterious ways"

i wish i could convince people I was thier friend while i let them crash burn suffer and die.

i dont really wish i could, just makin a point


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 11, 2007)

There's no such thing as gravity... merley a useful theory..made up of concepts..

kinda like YOUR name... not real... just a useful signifier...

Einsten Disproved Gravity... 

Stop thinking.... whatever you have left is reality... and don't start LISTENING to your thoughts.. thatmake up excuses for you to stop thinking... JUST it...

just try it..

you have nothing to loose, and everything to gain... BWAHAhHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 11, 2007)

But 1 thing I will say is out of all the people I know that worship god, and I don't mean go to church every week, Im just saying people that believe....They all seem to live a happy life...of course not everything goes how they want it too but it is just the feeling of knowing everything will be ok.


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

yea look at a guy like forest gump, that guy didnt really think much, all he did when you threw a ball at him is hit it back. an he met the president!!

i wish i was more like that. I usually shun any balls that are thrown at me cuz I think too much, like who threw that ball? are they the cops? they are going to rob me!! then i run inside and lock the door. took me till I was 18 to lose my viginity cuz I was a hermit.

and yea being high 24/7 during my childhood didnt help my hermittitty much either


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> But 1 thing I will say is out of all the people I know that worship god, and I don't mean go to church every week, Im just saying people that believe....They all seem to live a happy life...of course not everything goes how they want it too but it is just the feeling of knowing everything will be ok.


 
yea your right, i saw the study on that where religiuos people live longer than non belivers. i used to belive in god real good till some asshole like me came along and explained to me what I think now is the truth. but i almost wish I still belived.

its really hard to shake off being indocranted christion from when you were young. for many years I didnt belive in god anymore but still found myself talking to him every once in a while in my head. took a long time to get out of that habit even after I knew in mind that he did not exist i would still catch myself talking to him, pretty wierd talking to a guy in your head that you think doesnt exist. thats why those islamos nazis are so dangerous ITS IN THIER HEAD


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Panda..

I am aware of thoughts in my head that sound like prayers... they are often sweet and gentle... I just accept them... I do not belive in GOD.. I do not beliueve anything that comes in the form of thought.. BUt this does not mean I disbelive it either..... 

The thoughts, just come and go.. and sometiimes I entertain or act on certain thoughts....


I was not brought up with prayer or christian lifestyle.. I am not sure where these PRAYERS come from.. 

I just accept them.. take a deep breathh and move on... 

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 11, 2007)

I used to be trapped in my thought.. in my brain..... the crazy thing is.. I did not know it.. Ithought my thoughts were the world..

NOW by a stroke of LUCK.. and by GODs devine intervention...

I am able to move between MIND and NO MIND... thoughts are just tools that I can choose to use... or not.. BUT i have awareness that my idnetity is based on.. rather than thoughts..

NOW.. there is something ... NOt sure what the fook it is.. and yes it is all powerful.. BUT the second a name or an idea or an image is placed ON it, IT bl;ocks my awareness... that is the only rule..

You can stay IN GOd's boosom.. BUT if you call HER GOD.. then you FALL out of the booseom.. you don;t get kicked out.. you fall out..

You can ONLY experience this state when the MIND is still... or WHEN you become aware of awareness itself.

does that make sense... lol

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 11, 2007)

And finally.. even when ONE has cultivated enough AWARENESS to get a permenant glimpse oif this unknown all pwerful thing,,, ONE can still be taken over by thought oir emmotion..

One must have a SERIOUS fooking practice in order to continuously cultivate MORE and More Awareness..

The best way to cultivate awareness besides sitting .. is helping people.. any selfless act can cultivate a tre4mendous amount of awareness..

Not because you are doing GOOD.. or because you are helping gods children.. that is all rubbish..

It is becasue you are leaving the MIND when you help other.. YOU are leaving the world of EGO

I am working to make money for me so that I can buy a BMW...This is all mind shit

But when you help others.. you are truly helping yourself and the universe.. Then something else begins to happen in the MIND.... 


BTW - you can still drive a BMW.... 

more to come... 

iloveyou


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

im trying to figure it out, your are kinda saying your mind gets in the way of your "being" and that somtimes just being is all you have to do? 


kinda like the thing if you take away all your possesions and swear everything off, you will finally be at peace cuz you wont be worrying about when you gonna get the stuff you "want" or think you "need" next or worry about losing your "stuff" and all that

so do you to step aside from your thoughts? is that what your saying? only use your thoughts when you must but mostly just be?


also i do see benifits to that, but what do you say the benits of doing that is?


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

also i just read your last post, it seems that doing what you said would help you in many areas like when trying to do gurls, like if you let your emotions get in the way i.e. nerves or be overly bragging or whatever, instead you just pimp those hos or toss them let the wind blow where it may


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

and by doing this you will not have to worry about all this and that going on in "the" world or even "your" world because you have a higher conciousness and realize that all these things are petty and you must rise above and become extrapolated from everything.


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

only then can you truley smoke a blunt in peace. I see the light ima try to smoke when I get home and extrapolate. ill let you know if i was able to do it


thank you grandfather


----------



## shortybighead (Oct 11, 2007)

pandabear said:


> also i just read your last post, it seems that doing what you said would help you in many areas like when trying to do gurls, like if you let your emotions get in the way i.e. nerves or be overly bragging or whatever, instead you just pimp those hos or toss them let the wind blow where it may


lmao dude that to funny to me for some reason,maybe its the sweet tooth i'm smoking


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 11, 2007)

pandabear said:


> also i just read your last post, it seems that doing what you said would help you in many areas like when trying to do gurls, like if you let your emotions get in the way i.e. nerves or be overly bragging or whatever, instead you just pimp those hos or toss them let the wind blow where it may


kinda.. BUT not really... LOL

In this state... your realtionsip with the pooniverse is pretty foriegn.. as far as the mind is concerned...

They is an OUT POUR or a BY PRODUCT to being in this state... I am not sure what to call it.. cause most words are so tainted... BUt lets say it is .. compassion.... not pitty or love or caring.. or feeling sorry for..

But more like compassion and being enamoured...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 11, 2007)

pandabear said:


> kinda like the thing if you take away all your possesions and swear everything off, you will finally be at peace cuz you wont be worrying about when you gonna get the stuff you "want" or think you "need" next or worry about losing your "stuff" and all that




This is exactly what it is in THEORY... EXACTLY.... remember.. just a THEORY

If you get rid of all your possesions and your mind is not still.. the mind will still find things to keep it busy... 

sneaky fook!


Let us go ON with this THOUGHT for a moment ----------

IF your mind is bigger than your body, then you are crazy....


Meaning, if you think that IPOD is YOURS and you would let your self be effected by something that happened to that IPOD.. then YOU have lost awareness of "god" and are now IN MIND...


That does not mean, that if you spilled bong water on the ipod and it broke that you may not still experience sadness... 

YOU very well may EXPERIENCE sadness.. BUT you just watch it from GOD's chair...

You can even cry.. and watch the tears.. it is really neat... 

my dog died recently and I watched the entire event... My body was experiencing such intense sadnes.. BUT i was never sad... just breath..

I also watched my mind turn to prayer.. It was praying for my dog to be happy... 

those were just more thoughts to HELP "mind" get through this experience.. 

iloveyou

you are smart and GET it... congrats.. many people.. struggle with the mind part.. cause it is so scarry that YOU, "The mind" is not in control..

LOl ahahahahhaa

They'd (the mind) would rather not KNOW that nobody is driving the car!!!

iloveyou


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)

yea honesty i wasnt sure if you were insane or if you were just inbred









haha j/k


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 12, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> But 1 thing I will say is out of all the people I know that worship god, and I don't mean go to church every week, Im just saying people that believe....They all seem to live a happy life...of course not everything goes how they want it too but it is just the feeling of knowing everything will be ok.


You see what people want you to see. It's all front... we all are. You can never really know somebody else... never.

Religous people are just as likely to be miserable as anybody. More so in fact... isn't it a religous man's lot to suffer the questioning of his faith frequently? This anguish they must feel at forcing themselves to believe, forcing themselves to pray to something that they believe might not even be real. The question is there, must be there. 

They will call the Truth the Devil and cast it from their minds... The fear of death will always hunt mankind... no matter what walls we try and build against it within our minds, it will always find a way to creep over and question any faith.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 12, 2007)

YES!!! not sure.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 12, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> The fear of death will always hunt mankind... no matter what walls we try and build against it within our minds, it will always find a way to creep over and question any faith.



I'd like to add to this idea..That man fears death because of its UNKNOWN elements....

And anything that threatens a MAN's KNOWN, he fears... 

it could be turtle soup
new boss at work
blind date

etc...

But it doesn't have to be this way...


----------



## pandabear (Oct 12, 2007)

im not sure I have a fear of death, to me its the fear of my loved ones suffering if I die, and also them not haveing me around to make sure they grow up the way I intend. when i was younger i didnt really care one way or the other. think about it, what if everyone you know and care about disapeared one day. wouldnt it be much easyer to die? i mean you might fear the pain of death and try to off yourself in a non painful way but then death would be welcome and not feared


like say somthing horrible happen and your kid died or somthing, i dont think i could or would want to live with that pain, but your not able to off yourself cuz what about the other kid or kids that are still alive & you wife and family. so realy you are forced to live with the pain. I rather have a fear of death for my loved ones 








anyway guys im home sickfrom work so ha!! blaze on i aint dead yet suckas!!!!!


----------



## pandabear (Oct 12, 2007)

Uhh
Who shot me,
But, your punks didn't finish
Now, you 'bout to feel the wrath of a menace


YouTube - Tupac - Hit Em Up(Uncensored)=



thought i would post a dead man with some style sucks to be a dead nigga


----------



## pandabear (Oct 12, 2007)

if you havnt heard this its real sick 


biggie and 2pac free style before the killed each other

YouTube - Biggie Tupac Freestyle


My slow flows remarkable, peace to matteo... Now we smoke weed like tony montana sniffed the yayo


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Oct 12, 2007)

pandabear said:


> yea I feel yea no one really knows, it just pisses me off that people belive so much while they are being raped and killed and pissed on and all the time they think this guy is watching this from above, has the power to stop it but just lets it happen!!, but "in his mysterious ways"


it is called free will. what would be the point if we were all perfect with no choice? it's just like having an all volunteer army versus a draft army my friend. the volunteers are there because the choose to be, while the draftees never had a choice in the matter.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 12, 2007)

pandabear said:


> im not sure I have a fear of death, to me its the fear of my loved ones suffering if I die,COLOR]




thanks for sharing that.. 

You IDENTIFY with your loved ones as being a PIECE of you ...? correct...?

The line between where YOU and them.. is blurry. correct?

If they DIE.. it is like YOU are dying? correct?

AND before you had kids and a family.. you never imagined such an EXPANSION of your identity or SELF was even possible.. correct?

Before the biggest things were your parents.. your pets... which is always very emotional when they die... BUT you KNOW it is going to happen...

and your car.. sure it gets totaled and it sucks.. but IT is not something IN your IDENTITY that can't be replaced...

BUT YOUR KIDS.... they are YOU!!!! and if they die... YOU die...

right?

am I understanding this...?


BECAUSE, this is exactly what I am referring to when I talk about AWARENESS... WHEN ones awareness actually goes beyond ONE's OWN MIND.. ONE starts to realize that THEY are everything..

That they are cancer, they are Saddam, they are Jesus, they are the dirt in their own front yard...... And THEN what.... once ONE realizes that we are all ONE.. then what? Then it sounds so absurd to KILL.... to hurt... to offend... to destroy...

From this place of awareness, people who killl look like the mad man who chops off his OWN toe becasue it offeded HIM.... how crazy is that?


So how do get rid of those that kill....? We don't...


iloveyou


----------



## pandabear (Oct 12, 2007)

i realized what you meant by inner conscious, last night, i think that word is charged and has lost its meaning so i never really thought you litterally ment your "inner" "conscious"


which is basiccaly the voice in my head 

like when you said you were watching yourself grieve for you fallen dog through you inner conscios. 

basiccaly your saying you must step back and be with your inner conscious which is who you really are, all you outward appreances and actions are only that, appearances and reactions or actions.



have you ever been so drunk that your brain shutsdown and you are running on autopilot? i think the reason you dont remember anything from the night before is because you were shutdown by the alcohal and your inner conscios takes over. 

cuz everytime i black out if a drink too much people say i was either like a zombie, or i was soo sweet and was able to mack lots of gurls.

iwoke up from this state once to find myself in bed talking to my roomates g/f, but i just became aware of it right then, i guess some of the alcohal wore off and woke my brain up,

so i realize im in bed talking to my roomates g/f, he was asleep and my g/f was puking in the bathroom but she kept peeping out the bathroom to make sure me and roomi's g/f when not messin around, i had the gurl all over my shit, not litteraly but man she wanted me just cuz i was being real to her through my inner conscious i dont even remember what i was saying to her, but this other gurl had called while we were talking on the bed that night and she told me the next day that I was awsome and that somthing to the effect like i really made her day talking to her and shit.

anyway i guess i should also add that my roomate's g/f and mine were also rolling on x at the time but i wasnt


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Oct 12, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> thanks for sharing that..
> 
> You IDENTIFY with your loved ones as being a PIECE of you ...? correct...?
> 
> ...


ahh, you must be talking about the 5th and final stage of consciousness. the state where you become totally aware of your surroundings and your impact on and relationships with other people and you have empathy for those around you.

or something. i'm really high.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 12, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> That they are cancer, they are Saddam, they are Jesus, they are the dirt in their own front yard...... And THEN what.... once ONE realizes that we are all ONE.. then what? Then it sounds so absurd to KILL.... to hurt... to offend... to destroy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes... i agree with you whole-heartedly. I believe the same things as you, i think.... just slightly different. Weird.


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 12, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You see what people want you to see. It's all front... we all are. You can never really know somebody else... never.
> 
> Religous people are just as likely to be miserable as anybody. More so in fact... isn't it a religous man's lot to suffer the questioning of his faith frequently? This anguish they must feel at forcing themselves to believe, forcing themselves to pray to something that they believe might not even be real. The question is there, must be there.
> 
> They will call the Truth the Devil and cast it from their minds... The fear of death will always hunt mankind... no matter what walls we try and build against it within our minds, it will always find a way to creep over and question any faith.


Religion and believing in God are totally different things....Perhaps it is a front, but I doubt it. Coincidence maybe, I doubt that also...If you are a believer in God(or whatever you may worship) people are more happier, they learn to deal with problems in a peculiar way, a way in knowing that everything will turn out OK no matter what the situation may be...I know the people that are full of shit and the ones that really are in contact with there higher power....Of course everybody has problems, but I know that mine will be ok regardless of anything...MY god doesn't put me in any situations that I can't handle....I have had lots of rough times but I am here to tell you about them....In other words, Im ok with my life, problems and everything else around me....and MY god allows me to be...I just let go and he takes care of the rest


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 12, 2007)

Im probably the least religious person you would ever meet....I don't do church ( it bores me) and quite frankly all religion is to me is somebody telling you the way to worship there god or which 1 is the "REAL" way...I call Bullshit on that...It comes within yourself, you develop your own way, and who is to tell me my way is wrong?


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 13, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Religion and believing in God are totally different things....Perhaps it is a front, but I doubt it. Coincidence maybe, I doubt that also...If you are a believer in God(or whatever you may worship) people are more happier, they learn to deal with problems in a peculiar way, a way in knowing that everything will turn out OK no matter what the situation may be...I know the people that are full of shit and the ones that really are in contact with there higher power....Of course everybody has problems, but I know that mine will be ok regardless of anything...MY god doesn't put me in any situations that I can't handle....I have had lots of rough times but I am here to tell you about them....In other words, Im ok with my life, problems and everything else around me....and MY god allows me to be...I just let go and he takes care of the rest


 Very well put


----------



## lex (Oct 17, 2007)

we will all come to find we are one mind!


----------



## durban poison (Oct 17, 2007)

lex said:


> we will all come to find we are one mind!


We all come from one consiousness!


----------



## Mystic (Oct 18, 2007)

*Midnight Cowboy *author, James Leo Herlihy,once had a house in Key West. The peep-hole in the front door was covered with a leather strap, on which Herlihy had written the following:

_"God is at the door. Let's see which face he's wearing today."_

I really liked that. I feel we are ONE. We just like pretending to be everyone, 'cos it's so fascinating.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 19, 2007)

Throughout time, god has been the sun. That's it. There's your god. Without that we would be dead.

So people that believe in a god lead happier live than the rest of us? 

Well, I'm happier knowing the truth. It's not about believing in a god, it's about knowing the truth.

To know the truth you need to look at evidence... the earliest god is the sun, and since that time the sun has taken on many personifications. There is no need to believe in the sun... its there. So long as it rises every morning, you know you are going to be ok. It is that that has given you life... and continues to do so every day.

Now we are modern men... there's no need to worship the sun any more, as we know there isn't anything magical about it. One day the sun will not rise (the end of the world), but that is a long way away.

We need to move on... speak only the truth. Are you not tired of all the lies? I know I am.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Throughout time, god has been the sun. That's it. There's your god. Without that we would be dead.
> 
> So people that believe in a god lead happier live than the rest of us?
> 
> ...


I respect what you're saying but you don't the truth. No one on this planet does. The truth isn't revealed until your dead. Everything else is just personal opinion. But i would rather continue my life beleiving in God b/c if I'm right I go to Heavan and if I'm wrong who gives a shit b/c I'm dead. But if it is the non-believers that are wrong than they have to pay a much steeper penalty for being wrong.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 19, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> I respect what you're saying but you don't the truth. No one on this planet does. The truth isn't revealed until your dead. Everything else is just personal opinion. But i would rather continue my life beleiving in God b/c if I'm right I go to Heavan and if I'm wrong who gives a shit b/c I'm dead. But if it is the non-believers that are wrong than they have to pay a much steeper penalty for being wrong.


Just because you say the words..."I believe in a god" does not make them true. If you truly believed in this god then there could be no ifs... you could not consider the possibility that you might be wrong. If you truly believed in this god, you would believe it possible for a man to know the truth. For your truth would be your god.

Truth is honesty... I'm not asking this honesty from anything magical, mythical whatever... I'm asking for honesty from mankind itself. People must first stop lying to themselves, then share this honesty with others.


----------



## morp (Oct 19, 2007)

afterlife, hell, theyre all the same. a human construct put in place to ensure that we each follow a moral code and live our lives accordingly. the fear connected with hell represents the same concern people have in respect to karma, and the state of their reincarnation.


----------



## silk (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't know. I believe none of us are qualified to answer the question.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 19, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Just because you say the words..."I believe in a god" does not make them true. If you truly believed in this god then there could be no ifs... you could not consider the possibility that you might be wrong. If you truly believed in this god, you would believe it possible for a man to know the truth. For your truth would be your god.
> 
> Truth is honesty... I'm not asking this honesty from anything magical, mythical whatever... I'm asking for honesty from mankind itself. People must first stop lying to themselves, then share this honesty with others.


Ok, good points. I guess under your defintion I am not a true believer because while I believe in God I do not know it to be 100% truth. I think everybody that believes in God struggles with this at some points. It is human nature to be skeptical of something you cannot see for yourself. Which makes me wonder how you can be so sure. Don't you ever wonder if maybe your wrong about an afterlife or God? (or a higher power, if you will.)


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 19, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Don't you ever wonder if maybe your wrong about an afterlife or God? (or a higher power, if you will.)


No. As I understand the basis of this belief. I understand that we have not just evolved physically, but also mentally. Worshipping the sun is where we began... maybe even then there were those wiser, and used this worship against the people. I don't know who was the first man to control people in this way, but I do know that it has gone on long enough.

We live in a new age now... and one lie merely covers another while the people in control take advantage of us. The whole world is corrupt and living under a shroud of lies. Now that they no longer have religion to control our lives, they have a new weapon. Terrorism.

We've never been truly free, and now we are going to lose even more of our liberties. Soon we will be little more than robots.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 20, 2007)

> Throughout time, god has been the sun. That's it.


This 26 minute video will explain what the brother is saying:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5216975979627863972

Follow Your Bliss,
Ben​


----------



## Mystic (Oct 22, 2007)

Yikes.

Guess I haven't lost my knack of killing a perfectly thriving thread...


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Sorry buddy BUT you are wrong. I have never told anyone on this site that they were wrong but you my friend are.*

*No ones knows the truth until death???*
*You can die and come back to life you know.*
*Its happened to more than one person on this planet.*

*Must be youngen*


iblazethatkush said:


> I respect what you're saying but you don't the truth. No one on this planet does. The truth isn't revealed until your dead. Everything else is just personal opinion. But i would rather continue my life beleiving in God b/c if I'm right I go to Heavan and if I'm wrong who gives a shit b/c I'm dead. But if it is the non-believers that are wrong than they have to pay a much steeper penalty for being wrong.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Very interesting thread nongreenthumb*


skunkushybrid said:


> No. As I understand the basis of this belief. I understand that we have not just evolved physically, but also mentally. Worshipping the sun is where we began... maybe even then there were those wiser, and used this worship against the people. I don't know who was the first man to control people in this way, but I do know that it has gone on long enough.
> 
> We live in a new age now... and one lie merely covers another while the people in control take advantage of us. The whole world is corrupt and living under a shroud of lies. Now that they no longer have religion to control our lives, they have a new weapon. Terrorism.
> 
> We've never been truly free, and now we are going to lose even more of our liberties. Soon we will be little more than robots.


----------



## Hemperor (Oct 22, 2007)

Life iz a GIFT that has been GIVEN to US. Enjoy it, if and/or when you learn to learn to learn how to enjoy it. EVERY plant and EVERY animal need'z electricity to exhist, so "they" say on TV. SunLight iz electricity/magnetism/electricity/magnetism endlessly. The Hotness of HotEarth Lava iz from an atomic reaction in the core of "our" million-mile-per-hour static rock(6 lightning strikes constantly EVERY second) .......... so ...... USDA 1942 WW2 movie "Hemp for Victory" got us here and Welcome to Jack Herer's Home on the Web 'z 1938 Popular Mechanic's say's it ALL, except that the "Hemp TAX Stamp" that help's FARMER'z avoid the $100 per ounce or $1,600 per pound "HEMP TAX" ...... was NEVER available. You need the plant to get the stamp. You need the stamp to have the plant. Catch 22, huh ??? Without Hemp 4 Fuel - Clean Energy Solutions in our Peak Oil: Life After the Oil Crash , what iz the purpose of that 4-letter "H" word that brought mankind to this point ??? When the "bible" say's HEAVEN it means SKY, so HEAVENly FATHER mean'z SKY FATHER , huh ??? We are in or on HELL now ??? I assume so. The ForBidden Fruit of the TREE of KnowLedge of GOODness and BADness make me want to GROW my OWN so that I don't have to "BID". For-Bidden, right ??? I bid less than it iz worth. The 1938 Popular Mechanic's from Welcome to Jack Herer's Home on the Web say's that dynamite and cellephane come from that same 4-letter "H" word plant that "used" to be LEGAL TENDER and was planted at Chernobyl,Russia to suck the radio-active lead out of the soil. I heard that radio-active fertilizer made radio-active tobbacco and that explain's radio-active cigarette's, but ............ what about my water-filtered Nicotine Poison/THC weed mixture ??? It'z my water-filtered Nicotine pipe, Occifer .... I swear..... I don't know why the school'z won't teach Nikola Tesla was given credit for "radio" after his death by the Supreme Court. 1898 remote-control submersable boat ??? WOW. Wierd Old World. WOW. The Aztec's knew life iz temporary, right ??? Everything comes from ENERGY and goes back to ENERGY ??? When GOD made man, SHE made a mistake ....... or was it a MizzTake ??? I met her. She was CUTE. She FELT GOOD, TOOO. If badness is re-incarnated ............ is that why there are TOOO many over-grown walking talking germ'z around ??? Nuclear WINTER will solve GLOBAL WARMING, right ??? Don't Worry, be HAPPY. Life iz JUST a TEST........ I hope.... every thought iz a PRAYER, be it GOOD or BAD ............. oh, and I read that masterbation help'z PREVENT CANCER ....... spit those chemical'z OUT ....... KaPoooghy ...... enjoy life ... if you can


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 22, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Sorry buddy BUT you are wrong. I have never told anyone on this site that they were wrong but you my friend are.*
> 
> *No ones knows the truth until death???*
> *You can die and come back to life you know.*
> ...


Yeah no shit. A lot of ppl that have come back from the dead and report seeing a bright white light or a lot of other stuff associated with an afterlife. But there also have been ppl that come back and say nothing happened. So who the fuck knows? Like i said you won't know for 100% sure until your dead. U must be old and bitter


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

* Ok I'm not old OR bitter. *
*I'm not debating that ALL people experience the same thing. I certainly don't have the answers nor meant to come across so arrogant. *

*I understand your point now. It isn't a for sure thing. Its not that cut and dry. *

*People that have died and gone to the other side just know it. Its not something that you can explain to someone so I completely understand where you are coming from. *

*I didn't mean to sound so rude about it. And yes, you probably are right. Part of me is bitter because I have had sooooo may paranormal experiences and when and if you ever try and explain them to anyone, most people just think you've lost it and are delusional.*

*I apologize for saying your post was stupid. Honestly I didn't really understand your point, but I do now.*

*Truce????*


iblazethatkush said:


> Yeah no shit. A lot of ppl that have come back from the dead and report seeing a bright white light or a lot of other stuff associated with an afterlife. But there also have been ppl that come back and say nothing happened. So who the fuck knows? Like i said you won't know for 100% sure until your dead. U must be old and bitter


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

*I'm sorry. I read over my post and it sounds so rude and arrogand and I am sorry. *

*The fact is, I didn't even understand what you were saying until today. *

*Yeah, I admit. I was a jerk.  Not usually a bitter person...quite the opposite BUT*

*...thanks for pointing this out.  I feel bad now. *



Lacy said:


> *Sorry buddy BUT you are wrong. I have never told anyone on this site that they were wrong but you my friend are.*
> 
> *No ones knows the truth until death???*
> *You can die and come back to life you know.*
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

*CAN i GET WHATEVER YOU'RE SMOKIN'????*


Hemperor said:


> Life iz a GIFT that has been GIVEN to US. Enjoy it, if and/or when you learn to learn to learn how to enjoy it. EVERY plant and EVERY animal need'z electricity to exhist, so "they" say on TV. SunLight iz electricity/magnetism/electricity/magnetism endlessly. The Hotness of HotEarth Lava iz from an atomic reaction in the core of "our" million-mile-per-hour static rock(6 lightning strikes constantly EVERY second) .......... so ...... USDA 1942 WW2 movie "Hemp for Victory" got us here and Welcome to Jack Herer's Home on the Web 'z 1938 Popular Mechanic's say's it ALL, except that the "Hemp TAX Stamp" that help's FARMER'z avoid the $100 per ounce or $1,600 per pound "HEMP TAX" ...... was NEVER available. You need the plant to get the stamp. You need the stamp to have the plant. Catch 22, huh ??? Without Hemp 4 Fuel - Clean Energy Solutions in our Peak Oil: Life After the Oil Crash , what iz the purpose of that 4-letter "H" word that brought mankind to this point ??? When the "bible" say's HEAVEN it means SKY, so HEAVENly FATHER mean'z SKY FATHER , huh ??? We are in or on HELL now ??? I assume so. The ForBidden Fruit of the TREE of KnowLedge of GOODness and BADness make me want to GROW my OWN so that I don't have to "BID". For-Bidden, right ??? I bid less than it iz worth. The 1938 Popular Mechanic's from Welcome to Jack Herer's Home on the Web say's that dynamite and cellephane come from that same 4-letter "H" word plant that "used" to be LEGAL TENDER and was planted at Chernobyl,Russia to suck the radio-active lead out of the soil. I heard that radio-active fertilizer made radio-active tobbacco and that explain's radio-active cigarette's, but ............ what about my water-filtered Nicotine Poison/THC weed mixture ??? It'z my water-filtered Nicotine pipe, Occifer .... I swear..... I don't know why the school'z won't teach Nikola Tesla was given credit for "radio" after his death by the Supreme Court. 1898 remote-control submersable boat ??? WOW. Wierd Old World. WOW. The Aztec's knew life iz temporary, right ??? Everything comes from ENERGY and goes back to ENERGY ??? When GOD made man, SHE made a mistake ....... or was it a MizzTake ??? I met her. She was CUTE. She FELT GOOD, TOOO. If badness is re-incarnated ............ is that why there are TOOO many over-grown walking talking germ'z around ??? Nuclear WINTER will solve GLOBAL WARMING, right ??? Don't Worry, be HAPPY. Life iz JUST a TEST........ I hope.... every thought iz a PRAYER, be it GOOD or BAD ............. oh, and I read that masterbation help'z PREVENT CANCER ....... spit those chemical'z OUT ....... KaPoooghy ...... enjoy life ... if you can


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 22, 2007)

Hemperor said:


> Life iz a GIFT that has been GIVEN to US. Enjoy it, if and/or when you learn to learn to learn how to enjoy it. EVERY plant and EVERY animal need'z electricity to exhist, so "they" say on TV. SunLight iz electricity/magnetism/electricity/magnetism endlessly. The Hotness of HotEarth Lava iz from an atomic reaction in the core of "our" million-mile-per-hour static rock(6 lightning strikes constantly EVERY second) .......... so ...... USDA 1942 WW2 movie "Hemp for Victory" got us here and Welcome to Jack Herer's Home on the Web 'z 1938 Popular Mechanic's say's it ALL, except that the "Hemp TAX Stamp" that help's FARMER'z avoid the $100 per ounce or $1,600 per pound "HEMP TAX" ...... was NEVER available. You need the plant to get the stamp. You need the stamp to have the plant. Catch 22, huh ??? Without Hemp 4 Fuel - Clean Energy Solutions in our Peak Oil: Life After the Oil Crash , what iz the purpose of that 4-letter "H" word that brought mankind to this point ??? When the "bible" say's HEAVEN it means SKY, so HEAVENly FATHER mean'z SKY FATHER , huh ??? We are in or on HELL now ??? I assume so. The ForBidden Fruit of the TREE of KnowLedge of GOODness and BADness make me want to GROW my OWN so that I don't have to "BID". For-Bidden, right ??? I bid less than it iz worth. The 1938 Popular Mechanic's from Welcome to Jack Herer's Home on the Web say's that dynamite and cellephane come from that same 4-letter "H" word plant that "used" to be LEGAL TENDER and was planted at Chernobyl,Russia to suck the radio-active lead out of the soil. I heard that radio-active fertilizer made radio-active tobbacco and that explain's radio-active cigarette's, but ............ what about my water-filtered Nicotine Poison/THC weed mixture ??? It'z my water-filtered Nicotine pipe, Occifer .... I swear..... I don't know why the school'z won't teach Nikola Tesla was given credit for "radio" after his death by the Supreme Court. 1898 remote-control submersable boat ??? WOW. Wierd Old World. WOW. The Aztec's knew life iz temporary, right ??? Everything comes from ENERGY and goes back to ENERGY ??? When GOD made man, SHE made a mistake ....... or was it a MizzTake ??? I met her. She was CUTE. She FELT GOOD, TOOO. If badness is re-incarnated ............ is that why there are TOOO many over-grown walking talking germ'z around ??? Nuclear WINTER will solve GLOBAL WARMING, right ??? Don't Worry, be HAPPY. Life iz JUST a TEST........ I hope.... every thought iz a PRAYER, be it GOOD or BAD ............. oh, and I read that masterbation help'z PREVENT CANCER ....... spit those chemical'z OUT ....... KaPoooghy ...... enjoy life ... if you can


 yes i uh, well umm i wrapped my mind around some of it. seems like an advertisement.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 22, 2007)

No need to be sorry Lacy, I too apologize for I was rude in my post, Truce... I think we're on the same side of the argument anyways


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 22, 2007)

I believe there is an afterlife but, like I said b4, I don't know. I really hope there is one tho because the thought of just being dead is scary. Just ceasing to exist. No concioussnes of some kind, just being dead in the ground to be forgotten. To me that's scarier than going to hell. Idk what do u guys think?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Yeah we are on the same page for sure.*
*Look...there's you and there's me. *
*Truce!!!*
*Thanks iblaze.*


iblazethatkush said:


> No need to be sorry Lacy, I too apologize for I was rude in my post, Truce... I think we're on the same side of the argument anyways


----------



## Lacy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Yes that would be a scary thought for sure. I think most people have thought about it.*
*I can't explain how I know there is an afterlife and am not even gonna try BUT it makes this reality on 'earth' look like a joke. *

*There is more reality in the afterlife than actually being alive. If that makes any sense to you.*
*I don't expect you to take my word for it.*

*Our energy carries on. Just our bodies die. Pure energy can't be detroyed. Just change form or shape.*



iblazethatkush said:


> I believe there is an afterlife but, like I said b4, I don't know. I really hope there is one tho because the thought of just being dead is scary. Just ceasing to exist. No concioussnes of some kind, just being dead in the ground to be forgotten. To me that's scarier than going to hell. Idk what do u guys think?


----------



## silk (Oct 23, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> I believe there is an afterlife but, like I said b4, I don't know. I really hope there is one tho because the thought of just being dead is scary. Just ceasing to exist. No concioussnes of some kind, just being dead in the ground to be forgotten. To me that's scarier than going to hell. Idk what do u guys think?


Well if you do just cease to exist there's nothing to be scared about, because you won't know. A Christian friend of mind agreed. She said if ceasing to exist is what actually happens then it is at least a BORING end to a life. I agree


----------



## diehlerman (Oct 23, 2007)

my take on this is, there is a heaven, or other side. there is no hell, we are all in "hell" right now. so when we die no matter how good or bad we are we all go to the same place, but the one exception is like say your serial killers and what not still stay here on earth. I could really get into this discussion but I'm sure you all don't want to read that much, and I just really don't feel like typing that much at the moment.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 23, 2007)

diehlerman said:


> and I just really don't feel like typing that much at the moment.


Apparently, life is full of small mercies.


----------



## mariajuanita (Oct 23, 2007)

I think there is afterlife.. a conscious one.. i doubt it... maybe or energy transforms in something else... but i am convinced theres no heaven or hell... well, those r my believes.. i don't believe in any religion / dogma.. its all about love, tolerance and balance with the world around us.
thats me though, not my intention to offend anybody.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 23, 2007)

AFTER "LIFE"

AFTERLIFE

BEFORE LIFE?

where were you before you were born..?

What is "LIFE" ? not some text book definition... not some defintion you heard fom sawmi G... BUT 

what is life? 
how is life?
where is life?
when is life?

LIFE signifies ?

Is it even a valid question? Is there an after life?

What does big bird eat for dinner? this question presupposes that big bird eats?

Is there an after life, presupposes that there is SOMETHING before and after life... ?

This type of FALSE question often leads to false answers..


The mind preoccupies itself with FALSE questions.... all day long...except for when it is preoccupying itself with false answers.... LOL

iloveyou


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 24, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> The mind preoccupies itself with FALSE questions.... all day long...except for when it is preoccupying itself with false answers.... LOL
> 
> iloveyou


I agree with this statement. We ask ourselves many false questions, due to the confusion that is borne from this society.

We must all accept the truth no matter how painful it is... I feel freer now than ever before, my mind is clarified... determined to be honest.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 24, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> determined to be honest.


Beautiful

tough road, but worth it.... 

it seems that the first few steps are the most difficult, because everybody YOU know feels threatened by the truth as you embark down that path... 

Not 'cause they are assholes, or stupid, but because the truth requires letting go, and the death of so much of what "we" thought was true... and we all know how defensive and offensive people become when their "truth" is threatened... so when they see you start to CHANGE... they POUT

BUT once somebody has TRUTH.. they see there is nothing to defend... cause truth is inexhaustible.... un-phased by anything... but to dwell in that truth requires the determination of a 2 legged dog with a hard on.

iloveyou


----------



## RichardDawson (Oct 24, 2007)

Why are we concerning ourselves with an Afterlife, when we Should be concerning ourselves with THIS life. 

To smoke everyday you need to be a strong willed person or else you end up wasting This life with wasteful rhetoric like this thread.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 25, 2007)

RichardDawson said:


> To smoke everyday you need to be a strong willed person or else you end up wasting This life with wasteful rhetoric like this thread.


 
I cannot agree that this is wasteful rhetoric. For everyone that reads it and understands without being able to disagree... this is an achievement to finally accepting the truth. The truth will out... can't remember where that phrase comes from, but I feel it is apt here. The future IS a new world order, we just have to decide whether it is based on greed and control... or the TRUTH.

I believe this could even help us evolve... maybe it is even an evolution in itself. With honesty, will come empathy. with empathy, will come peace.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 25, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> maybe it is even an evolution in itself. .


WOW SKUNK you are really getting me stoked lately

evolution and creationism are WORKING together. they are the same thing...

The time is coming... more and more people will realize that "GOD" and Evolution are working together.... that "GOD" is evolution..

YOU ARE GOD....

WE CONSCIOUSLY EVOLVE.... or we don't evolve at all...


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 25, 2007)

RichardDawson said:


> Why are we concerning ourselves with an Afterlife, when we Should be concerning ourselves with THIS life.
> 
> To smoke everyday you need to be a strong willed person or else you end up wasting This life with wasteful rhetoric like this thread.


 
Thank you. that should have ended this.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 26, 2007)

mondaypurple said:


> Thank you. that should have ended this.


I'm the FNG, here, so my opinion means naught...

...but why is it important to end a thread that others are enjoying?

If it's not your cup of tea, why not just ignore?

Follow Your Bliss,
Ben


----------



## LoveIt (Oct 26, 2007)

mondaypurple said:


> Thank you. that should have ended this.


i would say that this comment was worthless, but i can't, because it is what caused me to read the last few pages of the thread: to see why this thread needed to be "ended"... i really liked what gk and skunkish had to say- always insightful and stimulating- and sharing ideas like that is one of the awe inspiring things about our species. 

mondaypurple, if you would like to move on to the next subject, maybe you can initiate a new thread, "is there an afterthread?"


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 27, 2007)

Apple - Trailers - Wristcutters - Trailer


mystery solved....  lol


----------



## blacfox (Dec 21, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> So every being has a life force and this continues to recirculate back into the earth.


 so deep man!


----------



## Wh00p (Dec 28, 2007)

In my opinion,back then, there was a group of a people just like us, who questioned what happened in the end..And some one came up with what i call the "perfect Answer."If you do not Do this bad act or that bad act, Then my dear boy you get to go to heaven. If you DO this bad then you go to HELL..Ill put it in Reefer terms. If you dont ask stupid questions like "can you water with bong water" or Rat someone out who simply has a few plants growing in his closet then you get you get to smoke the good shit.(heaven) And it works vice versa.


And what started out as a simple idea for the question that cant be answered,Started to cause Somthing that this "perfect Answer" Thrives in..Debate..And then you see what happens in the past..Wheather you see it as wwII..or Christians killing a thriving rome..

So again, I have to say this. People need something to hold on to..No one wants to here that once your clock runs out of batterys thats it..Believe it or not,people dont want to live if theres nothing to have *Lived* for in the first place. Do you think a Thriving Catholic who does nothing wrong because of what he believes in. would do the same? No one knows but its a 51/49 chance that he does.


----------



## 3waterleaves (Jan 10, 2008)

Pm Me Buddy


----------



## FebreezeIt (Jan 11, 2008)

After finding this site It gave me a renewed sense of purpose, its something I've always wanted to do at some point in my life. Having smoked my share of weed I believe in karma. In my life I have given people something they desire at a fair, very good price. I hold the door open for old ladies and I've never stolen anything. Unlike people working for the credit card companies working to enslave people into debt, this is a very honorable, straitforward activity. One day you will die, this is an absolute certainty. I know for me, I'm gonna have at least a couple harvests under my belt. Don't let religion decieve you into accepting a life of misery for the hope of paradise. This is your life right now, get out there, grow some weed, get some pussy. Live your life with honor and morals. Hook you customers up with a little extra from time to time. In the end, everything from this Earth will eventually return. Hopefully some white widow will be growing in that very spot, haha.


----------



## 3waterleaves (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL, Here Here!

Well said.


----------



## papajock (Jan 12, 2008)

Of course there is an afterlife. I have had 2 experiences that have proven it to me. I have seen a full apperition ghost when I was 8 years old and had another spirit say my name around 4 years ago when I was in the shower at 3am getting ready for work. Didnt see that one. If you decide not to go into the light, your spirit will stay on earth. I know for a fact that there are ghosts. After death they decided to stay on earth. This decission is a mental thought process, meaning there is life.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 12, 2008)

papajock said:


> Of course there is an afterlife. I have had 2 experiences that have proven it to me. I have seen a full apperition ghost when I was 8 years old and had another spirit say my name around 4 years ago when I was in the shower at 3am getting ready for work. Didnt see that one. If you decide not to go into the light, your spirit will stay on earth. I know for a fact that there are ghosts. After death they decided to stay on earth. This decission is a mental thought process, meaning there is life.


Hey there, when did they let you out? Is someone with you now? Are you ok?


----------



## papajock (Jan 12, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Hey there, when did they let you out? Is someone with you now? Are you ok?


I understand there are things that the mind cant accept as being real until you have witnessed them. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## 3waterleaves (Jan 12, 2008)

papajock said:


> I understand there are things that the mind cant accept as being real until you have witnessed them. Ignorance is bliss.


 
Indeed it is my friend, indeed it is. There are a lot people on here that like to think they have greater intellects than everyone else and I say let them think that, it is their own downfall. When you become to absolute in any way of thinking you severely shut yourself off to other possiblities be they truth or not. Definately not a wise way to think or live life from my view point.

I too have had undeniable experiances when it comes to the "supernatural" so good for you bud, good on you for being open enough & perceptual enough to realise someone or something was trying to contact you or let you know they were there.

For those that are totally ignorant, the show Ghost Whisperer isn't total bullshit. There are (in my opinion) definately earthbound spirits most probably all around us. It's not hard to see why either, there are so many people that die out there prematurely, or so it would seem.

Each to his own


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 12, 2008)

3waterleaves said:


> When you become to absolute in any way of thinking you severely shut yourself off.
> 
> 
> I too have had undeniable experiances



do you see the paradox... regardless... it is all mind chatter.. 


Everything is mind chatter... even the memory of SEEING ghosts and all supernatural experience...

I am the guy that saw a ghost. I am the guy that told the guy that saw the ghost that it is all mind chatter.... these are all stories... 

THE MIND CAN ONLY DO.. it can only chatter.. the MIND can not "NOT DO"..

BUT YOU CAN.... you can actually "NOT DO" 

WHAT IS "NOT DOING"?
Not doing is GOD.... LOL

hold that thought

you can try this if you like.. sit still and try to watch your breath..

when you try to watch your breath, you will probably be unable to watch it and you will *start to actually control your breath*... you may be able to try holding this experience for 30 seconds to 5 minutes at the most.. before you mind chatter pulls you away...


Do you see the implications of this exercise..?

you breath automatically.. but as soon as you try and put your awareness on your breath.. you start *to take control of it*... you are unable to NOT take control of it (when your awareness is on IT)... very odd... 


Do you see the implications of this exercise..?

there is more.. now try to sit still.. perfectly still and don't move.. don't itch your nose.. nothing.. and just try to surrender.. do not react to a single thought....

Now just watch your mind... you probably can not do this either.. as soon as you watch your mind. your probably take control of your mind...

do you see the implications of this exercise..?

YOU THINK AUTOMATICALLY... you have never actually created a thought..

NEVER... 

the saying "i think" is a total farce ....
it is as ridiculous as saying "i digest"

how do I know this? because *I *watch my mind and my breath.

Q - Who am I? 
A - Fook, I don't know? But I can clearly see that I am NOT the GUY I am watching.. although he is very cool! LOL 

iloveyou



EVERYTHING IS A FICTITIOUS STORY.. until ONE stops being the "thinker"..
Until ONE can actually WATCH the mind... like how one watches TV...

Then one can clearly see the fragility and farce of thought

Until one stops claiming the stories of THEIR mind to be true, ONE can not actually witness reality..

You want to know if there are really ghosts or really spirits or what reality is..?

simple.. JUST STOP thinking.. everything ONE has remaining.. well, that is reality...

iloveyou

There are people here who can watch there breath without taking control.. there are people here who can watch their mind without taking control... 

this is often called meditation.... although most people who claim to be practitioners... cannot actually WATCH their mind...

There are only 2 choices here.. you can watch your mind.. or you can let your mind RUN you with the illusion that YOU are actually making choices... does this make sense to you?

THE MIND IS JUST GOING AND GOING AND GOING.. the mind is a doer!

BUT you my friend are not a doer.. you are a "NON doer" who happens to have gotten tangled in a mind... but you are not a MIND....

Just like you own a TV set... but you are not a TV set... are you?

iloveyou

There is this great book written by [SIZE=-1]*Mary* *Lutyens*[/SIZE].. it is the biography of Krisnamuri...

Krishna saw Jesus and the Budha and his MOM long after they all had died... when asked about it years later... well.. it is worth reading the book.



BTW - The first thing you said is absolutely true, as long as you stop believing "it", it is true...


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 12, 2008)

GK,

thank you. I mean that. You helped "me" realize who "I" am


----------



## Dannydee (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *papajock*  
_Of course there is an afterlife. I have had 2 experiences that have proven it to me. I have seen a full apperition ghost when I was 8 years old and had another spirit say my name around 4 years ago when I was in the shower at 3am getting ready for work. Didnt see that one. If you decide not to go into the light, your spirit will stay on earth. I know for a fact that there are ghosts. After death they decided to stay on earth. This decission is a mental thought process, meaning there is life._
[/quote]
i took a test online that said when i die i'll be a ghoust kidns kinda funny bc i had just said if i died idd want to be a ghost just to fuck with the living


----------



## 3waterleaves (Jan 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> do you see the paradox... regardless... it is all mind chatter..
> 
> 
> Everything is mind chatter... even the memory of SEEING ghosts and all supernatural experience...
> ...


 
***TAKES A DEEP BREATH, WATCHES IT*** No smoke on that exhale....hehehe

Heya GK, whats happening brother?

Um, no sorry, I don't see the paradox? Can you point it out for me? Perhaps you should look up the meaning of the word before replying to someone as your using it out of context, I'm definately not trying to stir you up I just really fail to see what your on about.

When I said that I too have had undeniable experiances I believe that is different from an absolute way of thinking, an experiance and the way you think "I think" *winks* are two seperate things. So then, what paradox do you speak of ?

I had a very similar way of thinking as you when I first started my spiritual journey many years ago, the first real eye opener was Hinduism, Krishna and the vedic texts, have you read the Bhagavad Gita? The vedic text "I think" holds much more credibility than Christian doctorine as the events that are explained (certain wars and erra's) can be backed up by cosmological, scientific data that todays scientists can verify.

What you fail to understand "I think" is that Hinduism is still a religion, and all religion is written somehow, someway or another by MAN, regardless of the influence be it of a higher power or intelligence or not.

Men are fallible as not one of us is perfect, not one. But what is perfect? I guess you could say "God" would be, or the thought of he/she/it?

Not everything is mind chatter, when you learn to control the mind. Can you grasp that concept?

Thankyou for the 101 on ONE specific way of meditating when there are many, many more methods depending on your individual purpose and need.

"I think" when you focus on your chakras it is a much more "potent" way to meditate as this very much rejuvinates and re-energises your Aura/etheric/subtle bodies/soul/spirit whatever label you want to give it.

When you "watch the mind" as you say all you are doing is letting your subconcious release any thoughts you may have built up from your day to day, tick tock life. Nevertheless it is a very good starting point of meditation and a very good way to learn, thankyou again for sharing it with everybody. You see, when you learn to control your mind, by similar excersises to the one you just explained you don't let shit get into your subconcious becuase you have greater control of your Concious mind, therefor there is very little that you let affect you and there is very little you can "watch". So from there you go into more advanced stages of meditation. The method that you explained is a very good way to see just how much your ego is controlling your mind.

I want you to know, there is and this may seem absolute, but I will say it anyway....there is your spiritual mind and your ego mind. When you learn to distinguish the two, identify which one has more control and actually start to control them, well then your on to the next step.

From Hinduism I went to Budhism, from there I went to basically anything "new age" but I must say, it is still all....written by fallible men. To really get ahead, "I think" you need to have your OWN religion. Although I really dislike using that word, but I'm sure you get what I'm trying to say.

I can comfortably say "I think" because it is not coming from my ego, it is comming from my spirit. My true self, my higher self, again, whatever you want to call it or can relate it to.

I agree with you when you say you should watch the mind, like you watch the tv, but I would basically explain it like this.... that you should try and watch your mind, from a third person's perspective and make your decisions and or judgements that way. As if you do this, from the spirit you no longer see things on or from the surface, but from a very deep spiritual point of view. Similar to the way you think when your on good weed sometimes. From a very different view point than usual.

For those of you out there that want a good religion to start with, or to get you asking the right sort of questions, go with budhism as it is based on hinduism and the vedas, but I feel it is a lot more liberal and not so confined. That is one of the reasons I very much dislike Christianity - here we have Jesuus an obvious saint or very very spiritual man, that after his death many many movements of people, churches and governments of the time twisted and manipulated his words and teachings to fit their own agenda "do it our way or your going to hell" controlling the heard with fear is very easy to do if the heard is weak minded people, and unfortunately people that are ego based and driven are very easily led astray by fear. Hell, look at 911, iraq etc.....total bullshit! For what, money ? Fuck that my friend, all religions are flawed somehow, someway...simply because they were written by men.

I suggest you start reading anything by Stuart Wilde he is a very intelligent spirit and can relate to his readers very very well.

Peace be with you all, my green thumb brothers 

P.S GK, alot of what you said seems to be straight out of some Hinduism text, either you copied or it is so tainted on your mind that perhaps your being more closed than open? Just a thought, and definately no offense intended here - as we are all one


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 14, 2008)

what do you mean by controlling the conscious mind?

I prefer to be more open to my subconscious... I find smoking copious amounts of cannabis helps me achieve this state.

I can see how one would want to be in control of the conscious mind if only to allow it to be open to the subconscious.

The conscious mind is where we lie to ourselves, where we allow ourselves to believe the lies that have formed throughout mankind's semi-pathetic existence. the lies that are still forming now... old lies that seem to cling on... refusing to let go.

When a dog dies does this become a ghost? Does it have a spirit? 

Are we not all one, 3 leaves?

Welcome to the site... it is a pleasure reading your posts.


----------



## 3waterleaves (Jan 14, 2008)

Here goes......

1. The operations of the mind are produced by two parallel modes of activity, the one conscious, and the other subconscious. Professor Davidson says: "He who thinks to illuminate the whole
range of mental action by the light of his own consciousness is not unlike the one who should go about to illuminate the universe with a rushlight."​ 
2. The subconscious logical processes are carried on with a certainty and regularity which would be impossible if there existed the possibility of error. Our mind is so designed that it prepares for
us the most important foundations of cognition, whilst we have not the slightest apprehension of the modus operandi. ​ 
3. The subconscious soul, like a benevolent stranger, works and makes provision for our benefit, pouring only the mature fruit into
our lap; thus ultimate analysis of thought processes shows that the subconscious is the theatre of the most important mental
phenomena.​ 
4. It is through the subconscious that Shakespeare must have perceived, without effort, great truths which are hidden from the
conscious mind of the student; that Phidias fashioned marble and bronze; that Raphael painted Madonnas and Beethoven composed
symphonies.​ 
5. Ease and perfection depend entirely upon the degree in which we cease to depend upon the consciousness; playing the piano, skating, operating the typewriter, the skilled trades, depend for their perfect execution on the process of the sub-conscious mind. The marvel of playing a brilliant piece on the piano, while at the
same time conducting a vigorous conversation, shows the greatness of our subconscious powers.​ 
6. We are all aware how dependent we are upon the subconscious, and the greater, the nobler, the more brilliant our thoughts are, the
more it is obvious to ourselves that the origin lies beyond our ken. We find ourselves endowed with tact, instinct, sense of the beautiful in art, music, etc., or whose origin or dwelling place we
are wholly unconscious.​ 
7. The value of the subconscious is enormous; it inspires us; it warns us; it furnishes us with names, facts and scenes from the
storehouse of memory. It directs our thoughts, tastes, and accomplishes tasks so intricate that no conscious mind, even if it had the power, has the capacity for.​ 
8. We can walk at will; we can raise the arm whenever we choose to do so; we can give our attention through eye or ear to any
subject at pleasure. On the other hand, we cannot stop our heartbeats nor the circulation of the blood, nor the growth of stature, nor the formation of nerve and muscle tissue, nor the
building of the bones, nor many other important vital processes.​ 
9. If we compare these two sets of action, the one decreed by the will of the moment, and the other proceeding in majestic, rhythmic
course, subject to no vascillation, but constant at every moment, we stand in awe of the latter, and ask to have the mystery explained. We see at once that these are the vital processes of our
physical life, and we can not avoid the inference that these all important functions are designedly withdrawn from the domain of our outward will with its variations and transitions, and placed
under the direction of a permanent and dependable power within us.​ 
10. Of these two powers, the outward and changeable has been termed the "Conscious Mind," or the "Objective Mind" (dealing
with outward objects). The interior power is called the "Subconscious Mind," or the "Subjective Mind," and besides its work on the mental plane it controls the regular functions which make physical life possible.​ 
11. It is necessary to have a clear understanding of their respective functions on the mental plane, as well as of certain other basic principles. Perceiving and operating through the five physical senses, the conscious mind deals with the impressions and objects of the outward life.​ 
12. It has the faculty of discrimination, carrying with it the responsibility of choice. It has the power of reasoning - whether inductive, deductive, analytical or syllogistic - and this power may be developed to a high degree. It is the seat of the will with all the energies that flow there from.​ 
13. Not only can it impress other minds, but it can direct the subconscious mind. In this way the conscious mind becomes the responsible ruler and guardian of the subconscious mind. It is this
high function which can completely reverse conditions in your life.​ 
14. It is often true that conditions of fear, worry, poverty, disease, inharmony and evils of all kinds dominate us by reason of false suggestions accepted by the unguarded subconscious mind. All this the trained conscious mind can entirely prevent by its vigilant protective action. It may properly be called "the watchman at the
gate" of the great subconscious domain.​ 
15. One writer has expressed the chief distinction between the two phases of mind thus: "Conscious mind is reasoning will. Subconscious mind is instinctive desire, the result of past reasoning will."​ 
16. The subconscious mind draws just and accurate inferences from premises furnished from outside sources. Where the premise
is true, the subconscious mind reaches a faultless conclusion, but, where the premise or suggestion is an error, the whole structure falls. The subconscious mind does not engage in the process of proving. It relies upon the conscious mind, "the watchman at the
gate," to guard it from mistaken impressions.​ 
17. Receiving any suggestions as true, the subconscious mind at once proceeds to act thereon in the whole domain of its
tremendous field of work. The conscious mind can suggest either truth or error. If the latter, it is at the cost of wide-reaching peril to the whole being.​ 
18. The conscious mind ought to be on duty during every waking hour. When the "watchman" is "off guard," or when its calm judgment is suspended, under a variety of circumstances, then the subconscious mind is unguarded and left open to suggestion from all sources. During the wild excitement of panic, or during the height of anger, or the impulses of the irresponsible mob, or at any other time of unrestrained passion, the conditions are most dangerous. The subconscious mind is then open to the suggestion of fear, hatred, selfishness, greed, self-depreciation and other negative forces, derived from surrounding persons or circumstances. The result is usually unwholesome in the extreme, with effects that may endure to distress it for a long time. Hence,
the great importance of guarding the subconscious mind from false impressions.​ 

19. The subconscious mind cannot argue controversially. Hence, if it has accepted wrong suggestions, the sure method of overcoming
them is by the use of a strong counter suggestion, frequently repeated, which the mind must accept, thus eventually forming new and healthy habits of thought and life, for the subconscious mind is the seat of Habit. That which we do over and over becomes mechanical; it is no longer an act of judgment, but has worn its deep grooves in the subconscious mind. This is favorable for us if the habit be wholesome and right. If it be harmful, and wrong, the remedy is to recognize the omnipotence of the subconscious mind and suggest present actual freedom. The subconscious being creative and one with our divine source will at once create the freedom suggested.

Let me know if you need more on this.

Peace out Peeps.​


----------



## 3waterleaves (Jan 14, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> what do you mean by controlling the conscious mind?
> 
> I prefer to be more open to my subconscious... I find smoking copious amounts of cannabis helps me achieve this state.
> 
> ...


Hi Skunk,
I hope you've been looking after yourself since the last we spoke. Above is some pastes out of an ebook that I came across a while back, I thought I would share it with you, and anyone else willing to read the novel length reply.

There are a few points missing so if it doesnt make sense just ask me about it and I will try and fill you in, I tried to paste the whole chapter but the damn 10000 character limit stopped me from doing that so I have included what I think is the most informative.

Thanks Kindly for the welcome, and as for the dog (or any animal )having a spirit/soul I would say yes they do, as they have thier own free will as an individual being, their own instincts and desires and what have you. I guess thats just my point of view though, I would imagine many many people not believing or not wanting to believe animals have souls or spirits but each to his own I guess.

Peace, my brother from another mother


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 14, 2008)

The subconscious mind sees everything, and our conscious mind DECIDES what information it will listen to.

How do you know that we cannot stop our own heart from beating? Should we not seek the total control of our bodies? 

Moving an arm is not automatic, we have to will it first. 

How do you know that it isn't merely our will to live that keeps our hearts beating?


Our subconscious minds pick up a lot of information, and it is registered so that we may go back and analyse previous situations. Yet I believe our conscious minds are so cluttered with the bullshit in the world that the subconscious (and therefore the ability to see the truth) is often ignored. Particularly when we are talking about the big things like religion. We forget that we are just another life form, dogs and cats do not have ghosts, what about ant ghosts... or ghosts of germs? 


To my thinking the conscious mind is too easily dissuaded by bullshit... and the subconscious is too often ignored. 

Through their control they will only create chaos.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 14, 2008)

Is the mind the self? 

Or is the self its own energy

I believe the latter, but i can bring no proof. Only a feeling. The mind, to me, is only signals. Firing synapse, and chemical releases, but it is not the being. This body my self occupies is not the form that determines my existence. to be human is to have a Human body. To be Alive and aware is divine


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

3waterleaves said:


> ***TAKES A DEEP BREATH, WATCHES IT*** No smoke on that exhale....hehehe
> 
> Heya GK, whats happening brother?
> 
> ...



Hey water.. there are a lot of questions in your post.. could you do me a favor and just pick one or two questions...

and I will do my best to answer those questions....



iloveyou

I will start with the first question and forgive me if I did not understand it correctly.. regarding the use of the word paradox..

My understanding of the word paradox is - two contradictory statements that both claim to be truth..


When you become to absolute in any way of thinking you severely shut yourself off.


 I too have had undeniable experiances 


Is anything undeniable? Besides the PRESENT? and if anything is undeniable, then it is absolute. correct? This is the contradiction.


and there is endless mind chatter...

MIND chatter is anything claiming to be the truth...

Those are auras - mind chatter
That is subconscious thinking - mind chatter
The mind has 2 levels of thinking... MORE MIND CHATTER

The truth can be pointed at or experienced..

wait, is this true?

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

categorizing often has the ill effects of blocking out the truth..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

3waterleaves said:


> Um, no sorry, I don't see the paradox? Can you point it out for me? Perhaps you should look up the meaning of the word before replying to someone as your using it out of context,



and I don't think you ment to say that i was taking the word out of context.. but rather i was just using the word wrong... LOL

but I could be wrong


iloveyou


----------



## papajock (Jan 16, 2008)

I only wish I was in total connection with all the powers of the mind. My wife had a massive stroke 2 years ago. She was a cigarette smoker for almost thirty years. after her stroke she has not wanted any cigerettes. Now scientist are saying there is a small part of the mind that controls our addictions. I can believe that as I have seen that a part of her brain was damaged that has taken away her need for cigarettes. So if you could control all of these small parts of the brain that do undetermened amounts of different things, it is unimaginable to me the quality and type of life we could live.
I believe some people are born with the ability to use more of the powers of the mind than others. I believe through meditation one can have an out of body experience. I am not sure if this is a connection with the subconcious mind or a connection with the spirit of the person allowing the person to leave its earth bound vessel.
I know that I experienced seeing a ghost. If I were alone and it were only a flash of a ghost, I might doubt what I saw. But I was with my older brother (10 at the time) and he saw the same thing I did. When he saw it he turned and ran down the stairs. I was more in shock and stood there until the apperition floated to the window and as she (a girl around 6 years old) went through the outside window she disapaited. My brother and I never talked about this until 37 years after the event. I brought it up in conversation and he says "you remember that?". I guess he thought I was to young to remember. So I can not see 2 seperate minds playing the same trick on 2 people at the same time.

I believe the mind is a very powerful organ that the body needs to survive. More powerful than most of us will ever know. But it is just a organ for the use of our bodies. I believe the spirit is what a person is made of. Everyone has the same body parts, but no two people are alike.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 16, 2008)

papajock said:


> I only wish I was in total connection with all the powers of the mind. My wife had a massive stroke 2 years ago. She was a cigarette smoker for almost thirty years. after her stroke she has not wanted any cigerettes. Now scientist are saying there is a small part of the mind that controls our addictions. I can believe that as I have seen that a part of her brain was damaged that has taken away her need for cigarettes. So if you could control all of these small parts of the brain that do undetermened amounts of different things, it is unimaginable to me the quality and type of life we could live.
> I believe some people are born with the ability to use more of the powers of the mind than others. I believe through meditation one can have an out of body experience. I am not sure if this is a connection with the subconcious mind or a connection with the spirit of the person allowing the person to leave its earth bound vessel.
> I know that I experienced seeing a ghost. If I were alone and it were only a flash of a ghost, I might doubt what I saw. But I was with my older brother (10 at the time) and he saw the same thing I did. When he saw it he turned and ran down the stairs. I was more in shock and stood there until the apperition floated to the window and as she (a girl around 6 years old) went through the outside window she disapaited. My brother and I never talked about this until 37 years after the event. I brought it up in conversation and he says "you remember that?". I guess he thought I was to young to remember. So I can not see 2 seperate minds playing the same trick on 2 people at the same time.
> 
> I believe the mind is a very powerful organ that the body needs to survive. More powerful than most of us will ever know. But it is just a organ for the use of our bodies. I believe the spirit is what a person is made of. Everyone has the same body parts, but no two people are alike.


Hey, except for the ghosts I'm with you all the way.

Maybe there are people born with the capability to use more of the brain, there are certainly people that can process information quicker than others. I can see this being true in other areas as well. For example one might be able to wiggle an ear just by using the muscles next to it... I myself have practised with my toes, I found those the easiest to master. Try wiggling just your little toe on its own...

The heart can be speeded up and down at will... who's to say that if we felt like it we could not stop it altogether? Anyone want to give it a go?

Imagine being in control of our immune system, being able to recognise a threat and kill it just with will alone...

There are those that believe they have achieved this already.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey GK, my ideas on this life correlate with many of the things you are saying and i would really appreciate a deeper look

are there any references i can read that would help me understand a little better? 

thanks


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 16, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Hey GK, my ideas on this life correlate with many of the things you are saying and i would really appreciate a deeper look
> 
> are there any references i can read that would help me understand a little better?
> 
> thanks


Google hindhuism... I believe it is one of the earliest religions.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 16, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Hey GK, my ideas on this life correlate with many of the things you are saying and i would really appreciate a deeper look
> 
> are there any references i can read that would help me understand a little better?
> 
> thanks


There is - 

Your best resource is - Vipassana Meditation Website

All the religions are IDENTICAL .... ahahah

Actually I don;t know all the religions... LOL

All the religions I am familiar with are identical and provide FANTASTIC SIGN POSTS to the truth.... yet.. they ONLY provide sign posts....

MOST PEOPLE take these sign osts and turn them into mental NOISE or KNOWLEDGE or mind chatter, or beliefs.... non eo f this is relevant when SEARCHING for the truth...

People who say things like..

There are many different forms of meditation
There are different paths
There is reincarnation
Buddhism is the way
I am Buddhist

etc etc... THIS IS absolutely irrelevant WHEN ACTUALLY making the inward JOURNEY...

Vipassana Meditation Website THIS GROUP OFFERS 10 day sitting sessions that MAY.. MAY assit ONE in getting a peak at DOING "NO THING"

Once ONE can do NO-THING....

Then the evolution can begin...

sensitivity and awareness will increase... things like chakras and auroas and energy healing etc.. becoming tempting SIDE paths to the otherwise ENDLESS DEPTH....


ALL you have to do is get a GLIMMER of the real NON-DOING you...

The VIPASSANA course is amazing... and most people do not have the ballz to be with themselves for 10 days straight.. yet they expect us to be with them all the time.. LOL ahahhahahhahaha

THIS thing that people call meditation does NOT and IS not like any other activity... Meditation is easier than sleeping and yet UNFATHOMABLE and unachievable by the mind... THE MIND is a DOING machine...

MEDITATION is NON-DOING... (just like this phrase makes no sense, meditation can make no sense to the mind)

like falling out of an airplane.... you are no longer the doer... lol

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 16, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Hey GK, my ideas on this life correlate with many of the things you are saying and i would really appreciate a deeper look
> 
> are there any references i can read that would help me understand a little better?
> 
> thanks


There is - 

Your best resource is - Vipassana Meditation Website

All the religions are IDENTICAL .... ahahah

Actually I don't know all the religions... LOL

All the religions I am familiar with are identical and provide FANTASTIC SIGN POSTS to the truth.... yet.. they ONLY provide sign posts....

MOST PEOPLE take these sign posts and turn them into mental NOISE or KNOWLEDGE or mind chatter, or beliefs.... none of this is relevant when SEARCHING for the truth...

People who say things like..

There are many different forms of meditation
There are different paths
There is reincarnation
Buddhism is the way
I am Buddhist

etc etc... THIS IS absolutely irrelevant WHEN ACTUALLY making the inward JOURNEY... THESE types of thoughts, when actually "believed" are just distractions from NO THING or NON DOING


Vipassana Meditation Website THIS GROUP OFFERS 10 day sitting sessions that MAY.. MAY assit ONE in getting a peak at DOING "NO THING"

Once ONE can do NO-THING....

Then the evolution can begin...

sensitivity and awareness will increase... things like chakras and auroas and energy healing etc.. becoming tempting SIDE paths to the otherwise ENDLESS DEPTH....


ALL you have to do is get a GLIMMER of the real NON-DOING you...

The VIPASSANA course is amazing... and most people do not have the ballz to be with themselves for 10 days straight.. yet they expect us to be with them all the time.. LOL ahahhahahhahaha

THIS thing that people call meditation does NOT and IS not like any other activity... Meditation is easier than sleeping and yet UNFATHOMABLE and unachievable by the mind... THE MIND is a DOING machine...

MEDITATION is NON-DOING... (just like this phrase makes no sense, meditation can make no sense to the mind)

like falling out of an airplane.... you are no longer the doer... lol

iloveyou


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 16, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Hey, except for the ghosts I'm with you all the way.
> 
> Maybe there are people born with the capability to use more of the brain, there are certainly people that can process information quicker than others. I can see this being true in other areas as well. For example one might be able to wiggle an ear just by using the muscles next to it... I myself have practised with my toes, I found those the easiest to master. Try wiggling just your little toe on its own...
> 
> ...


 I saw a blind kid play basket ball using eco location. He was born with the ability of sight, but lost it at a very young age. Doctors say the part of his brain that controls vision tapped in to the part for his hearing. So now he sees through his ears and brain, instead of his eyes and brain.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 16, 2008)

after u die there is no afterlife as ur not alive. U exist in a different way ur soul or spirit carries on.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 16, 2008)

I seem to dream of different lives that i may or may not have had all the time.
I dont sleep all that much to be honest as i am dying all the time in my dreams and i get a bit sick of it really.
I am probably just mad but when i dream i see real faces if you know what i mean that i know i know but don't know???
Its made me feel very old.

The other day i dreamed that i was reading old texts in a library in some weird language and the shock of being able to read it woke me up.
When i was properly awake i could still see the document in my mind like a photographic image but i could read none of it and remember none of what i had read.
The only part of the document i could still read was a larger portion of text that was obviously a date,1812.

Ive taken so much crap over the years though so i could just be trippin


----------



## bongspit (Jan 16, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> I saw a blind kid play basket ball using eco location. He was born with the ability of sight, but lost it at a very young age. Doctors say the part of his brain that controls vision tapped in to the part for his hearing. So now he sees through his ears and brain, instead of his eyes and brain.


finally...someone I can beat in basketball...


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 16, 2008)

the truth is out there just some people will find out once they've died others while alive. I wish i could say more but life should be enjoyed while ur alive


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 16, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I seem to dream of different lives that i may or may not have had all the time.
> I dont sleep all that much to be honest as i am dying all the time in my dreams and i get a bit sick of it really.
> I am probably just mad but when i dream i see real faces if you know what i mean that i know i know but don't know???



I have these dreams occasionally where I see REAL FACES... and I dont know who these people are... it is crazy vivid.. they are always nice people. Even in bad situations... And there presence is sort of felt or remembered for the rest of that day or longer....

I recently had a dying dream.. got electrocuted in the bathroom and was yelling for help... and then i just accepted it.. and woke up... it was INTENSE...

please tell me about your dying dream..

iloveyou


----------



## natmoon (Jan 16, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I have these dreams occasionally where I see REAL FACES... and I dont know who these people are... it is crazy vivid.. they are always nice people. Even in bad situations... And there presence is sort of felt or remembered for the rest of that day or longer....
> 
> I recently had a dying dream.. got electrocuted in the bathroom and was yelling for help... and then i just accepted it.. and woke up... it was INTENSE...
> 
> ...


Well i don't sleep much and usually when i do sleep i end up dreaming of very vivid "real" people with personalities that i know but don't really know but i feel comfortable like i do know them.
Their faces seem so real yet they are no one that i can ever remember seeing.
I seem to have excerpts of past life's in fairly random shots in a time period that drift from one instance of a life to another until the dying moment.

Last night i tried to save someone from being done over that was supposedly my sister(but i don't remember her)at a camp for teenagers that seemed more like a prison for orphans to me and not something that would even exist in our reality.
I in turn got attacked and beaten to death instead of her

I usually always die in these dreams but i have surmised that its probably to much shrooms and gas and lsd when i was young and my fear of dying and passing out and not being able to breathe.
The only weird bit that i cant explain is the feeling that i actually know these people but i have forgotten them


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 17, 2008)

the friendly people in ur dreams are often ur spirit guide


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 17, 2008)

bongspit said:


> finally...someone I can beat in basketball...


 Now that's funny, LMFAO!


----------



## dankforall (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope there is an afterlife but really dont think so. Will someone find out and let us all know? lol


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 17, 2008)

dankforall said:


> I hope there is an afterlife but really dont think so. Will someone find out and let us all know? lol


 The reported near death experiences are caused from your pineal glad secreting mass amounts of DMT.


----------



## PhatAnna (Jan 17, 2008)

i have two theories which i cant really choose from. but i would like to let all of you know that all i know is that i know nothing so with that...

first.... death is just death. our physical bodies die like any other thing. the mind (which i believe to be the soul) is nothing significant... its all chemicals reacting with chemicals to make you think in a certain way. if you introduce a new chemical..... say like an anti-depressant... a person who wishes to die and is thinking in suicidal ways will totally act and think another way just because of chemicals from the pills. what is the mind? nothing more then chemical reactions reacting individually or with each other in random ways me thinks .. if this first theory is true then human life "in general" is just a cycle... nothing significant... nothing special... organized randomness.

second... its kinda like dual worlds. physical and mental. body and mind are separate things. whats most important is the mind.. consciousness.. thought.. soul.. whatever you want to call it. the physical body is no more then a shell for this consciousness. my theory for this is that we are all alone.. individuals. me is made out of my thoughts. thats 1 world (spiritual mental yada yada) the other world is reality.. the physical. if im sitting on a bench then im in my own world but if my best friend jenny talks to me then its jenny pulling my consciousness back into reality... the second world 
so when we die? are bodies die physically but mentally/spiritually(yada yada) we move on to something bigger or something else.. <--- this theory leaves me hope hehe which everyone should have!!


----------



## 3waterleaves (Jan 17, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Well i don't sleep much and usually when i do sleep i end up dreaming of very vivid "real" people with personalities that i know but don't really know but i feel comfortable like i do know them.
> Their faces seem so real yet they are no one that i can ever remember seeing.
> I seem to have excerpts of past life's in fairly random shots in a time period that drift from one instance of a life to another until the dying moment.
> 
> ...


 

Firstly, what an awesome thread, it's really mind bending to see everyones thoughts and beliefs on the subject. Very thought provoking, but I'm sure most of us are still very stubborn to our own ways of thinking, our damn ego's are very hard to shake and discipline but practice makes perfect as they say. Thought = creation so keep thinking about every possiblilty that connects with you.

Secondly, Natmoon....IMO I would say that you arn't tripping if you connect with these people and remember them so vividly then it's for a reason that you are remembering what you do or what happens. I would say it's a gift more than anything. Try to embrace, accept and learn, from these "dreams" or flashbacks  

If we don't learn from our "mistakes" or experiances in a positive way, they have an uncanny way of repeating themselves.

Peace out Brothers and Sisters


----------



## papajock (Jan 18, 2008)

So this brings up the possibility of past lifes. It is a good explanation of de ja voo. I am sure we all have experienced how some people we meet we just dont like from the moment we set eyes on them and some people we hit it off right away. Could these be past enemies and close friends from the past? Possibly a past brother or sister or a twin? I think we all know the strong connection between twins. Just heard a story of a couple that got married, knowing that they had found the love of thier life. Turned out they were twins that were given up for adoption. They divorced after they found out. But there was a connection of love that is present without knowing of the other persons past. Could this connection be carried on from a past life? Are spirits that chose to go into the light recycled back into the living?


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 19, 2008)

thank you very much for the link GK


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 19, 2008)

You've been telling yourself the same story since birth.. 

how about, just stopping the story and LIVING THE ONLY LIFE there is...

You would not tolerate listening to the same story from a friend or peer... 3,000,000 times.. and yet this is what you will do to yourself in JUST one year.. the mental NOISE in your brain will tell you the same story OVER and OVER and OVER... until the body dies...

ONE who only thinks. has nothing new to think about...




iloveyou

iloveyou


----------



## flamable221 (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope god is a toker


----------



## Hemperor (Jan 21, 2008)

huh ??? When GOODness made man, SHE made a Mi$$Take ...... LIFE iz a GIFT that wa$/i$ given to U$...... to try to ENJOY. I like that Legal-Tender Plant that that i$/wa$ Columbu$'$ CANVA$ that $upplied 85% percent of ALL mechanical oil in 1925. Prohibition wa$ NOT to get rid of the DRUNK'$, ju$t the ALCOHOL FUEL. I'm moving to BRAZIL. See what Henry Ford $aid in 1925 at HEMPOLOGY.ORG - INDEX .One acre of potato'$ will give me 100 gallon'$ of alcohol fuel ??? The tractor u$e'$ ONE gallon to harve$t ??? I ONLY get 99 gallon'$ of Vodka-Juice per acre ONCE a year ??? In OUR Peak Oil: Life After the Oil Crash ,I want to GROW what Mr Diesel wanted EVERY FARMER to. OUR own FUEL. Read 1938 Popular Mechanic'$ at Welcome to Jack Herer's Home on the Web if you CARE ABOUT OUR GIFT of LIFE. We ALL NEED Hemp 4 Fuel - Clean Energy Solutions for a Hemp Car .Watch and LI$TEN to ALL 13plu$ minute'$ of USDA 1942 WW2 movie "Hemp for Victory" on YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. and don't worry, be happy. We come from ENERGY, live through OUR GIFT of LIFE and hopefully go back to ENERGY. If NOT.... FUCK-WHO ??? Mo$quito'$ Multi-Ta$k often. They EAT while they MATE. They MATE while they EAT. Wanna be a Mosquito ??? I like that plant that make'$ me HUNGRY and THIR$TY while it make'$ me want to NOT KILL. You know, that CHURCH incense that $upplie'$ the ANNOINTING OIL that Je$u$ and Mo$e$ u$ed. The fir$t law in thi$ "country" wa$ that "we" HAD to GROW the LEGAL TENDER or the "farm" would be taken away. Remember- Life iz JU$T a TE$T, but .... ain't that ForBidden FRUIT from the TREE of KNOWLEDGE of GOODNE$$ and BADNE$$ kinda WELL WORTH ALL THE BADne$$ on OUR "HELL" ??? When the Bible $ay'$ HEAVEN, it mean'$ "$KY". Heavenly Father i$ $KY-FATHER ..... we are in the TE$T of LIFE in HELL ..... ENJOY


----------



## natmoon (Jan 21, 2008)

There is happiness here so its not hell


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 21, 2008)

i hope theres marijuana in the afterlife if not they better reincarnate me quicly or i will be pissed off lol


----------



## pompeii (Mar 7, 2008)

To go by the pattern of life on earth, I'd say when you die you die. But I am sure there is some higher power, not necessarily someone / something / it / whatever gives a shit about any of us. It's like small insects, they have no idea who or what we are. Who's to say we don't contain the mental capacity or perceptive abilities to detect other dimensions that could possibly exist.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 8, 2008)

_Here is my understanding of it through reading and from personal life experience._

_An insect has less consciousness than, lets say, a dog, therefore is closer to their source energy (God, higher power, universal intelligence or whatever you want to call it)_
_The higher we raise our consciousness, the quicker our energy vibrations or requency. A fly may not have conscious awareness but as one goes up the ladder of species and intelligence, this conscious awareness becomes more relevant._

_Our brain and our minds are too completely different things entirely._
_Our brain is only a human organ within our body that allows us to think and rationalize along with countless other things. Unfortunately using this body organ(brain) is limited due to the fact that we have egos. _
_Our egos are attached to our brains only, whereas our 'minds' go far beyond._

_The ego's brain lives in constant fear and 'thinks' it needs to protect us_
_The mind is only LOVE and KNOWS it needs no protecting._

_How do you explain people having surgery with no anesthetic?_
_How do you explain some humans who have sat for months with no food, water or real sleep?_
_How do you explain esp? (Extra Sensory Perception)_
_How do you explain how someone can connect with others without the use of phones or internet who live half way across the country?_

_This isn't merely using the brain...but using the mind, which is higher consciousness or 'super consciousness.' This innner intelligence is connected to everyone and everything. Some people can tap into this._

_Our minds are far more extraordinary than we give them credit for and are able to do the most incredible things. You have no idea._

_I have literally died more times than I would like to admit and know first hand that there is an afterlife.Interesting subject matter._

_There MOST DEFINITELY is a higher power, higher consciousness, higher intelligence out there than our 'mere' selves._



pompeii said:


> To go by the pattern of life on earth, I'd say when you die you die. But I am sure there is some higher power, not necessarily someone / something / it / whatever gives a shit about any of us. It's like small insects, they have no idea who or what we are. Who's to say we don't contain the mental capacity or perceptive abilities to detect other dimensions that could possibly exist.


----------



## Hemperor (Mar 10, 2008)

When GOOD made man, $he made a Mi$$Take 

We come from ENERGY, go through OUR Gift of Life and then go back to ENERGY. Maybe ???

EVERY High-Definition "movie" being $pit at U$ from the $atellite'z i$ ju$t Bi-Nary Code repre$enting electricity on or (1) & electricity off or (0). Remember card-$tock ??? Hole in cardboard i$ light on and NO hole in cardboard iz light OFF. Light$peed with cardboard ??? Magneti$m ON & Magneti$m OFF ??? 

$unLight iz ju$t electricity/magneti$m/electricity/magneti$m con$tantly fighting back and forth endle$$ly ........ 

Father, $UN & HolyGho$t ??? 

Electricity, magneti$m, light AND ENERGY we do NOT know ??? Are FEELING'z an "energy" ??? or an ENERGY ??? or BOTH ??? A Trinity or TRINITY ??? 

Lightning On Demand Homepage Hemp 4 Fuel - Clean Energy Solutions HEMPOLOGY.ORG - INDEX Peak Oil: Life After the Oil Crash Hemp Car www.FuckingMachines.com Butt Machines - Butt Machines Buy - XXX Adult - Folsom Street Fair Fare Folsum Fetish Wear reelsm reel sm Corset Leather Spanking Skirt Leather Corset Thigh-Highs Leather Vest Thigh-High Stockings Latex Stockings Police Uniform Latex Fetish Leather G Fucking Machines, Anal Fucking Machine, Sex Machines, Fuck Machine -KensTwistedMind.com Hitachi Magic Wand Shop or CHEAPER EXACT COPY ??? Not drugstore.com Online Pharmacy - Prescription Drugs, Health and Beauty, plus more but an A&E Magic Massager for $22.95 with FREE $hipping over $50. Get THREE. Thank-You Nikola Tesla ... 1898 remote-control $ubmer$able boat PBS


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Here is my understanding of it through reading and from personal life experience._
> 
> _An insect has less consciousness than, lets say, a dog, therefore is closer to their source energy (God, higher power, universal intelligence or whatever you want to call it)_
> _The higher we raise our consciousness, the quicker our energy vibrations or requency. A fly may not have conscious awareness but as one goes up the ladder of species and intelligence, this conscious awareness becomes more relevant._
> ...


i agree with you that our minds are capable of doing VERY amazing things. but when you say you literally died several times and saw an afterlife then your still here posting, that makes me wonder.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

so keep wondering because I don't have to any longer concerning this topic




smokinjs said:


> i agree with you that our minds are capable of doing VERY amazing things. but when you say you literally died several times and saw an afterlife then your still here posting, that makes me wonder.


----------



## Hemperor (Mar 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> so keep wondering because I don't have to any longer concerning this topic


.
When GOODne$$ made man, $he made a Mi$$Take 

I di$like UFO $how'z except 'da Bible one. Heaven mean'z $ky. OUR Heavenly-Father iz OUR $ky-Father. Ever hear about "flaming chariot'$" moving through 'da $ky ??? Read Ezekiel in 'da Old Te$tament yet ??? BC or BeforeCannabi$, NOT AD or AfterDope. There are WAY WAY TOOO many "editor'z" & TOOO many paper ver$ion'z, but my NEW METHODI$T BIBLE $ay'z "Ezekiel-When Ezekiel $poke with GOD". Fir$t flying wheel within a wheel and how would YOU de$cribe a Modern-Day Jet-Fighter Pilot ??? With Animal de$cription-compari$on ??? Read MY Methodi$t ver$ion. They took him for a ride and he gave 'da fir$t de$cription of GRAVITY. Ezekiel $aid it felt like a hand pu$hing on hi$ che$t. 

$een Jack Herer - Popular Mechanics yet ???


----------



## aDarkepiphany.. (Apr 17, 2008)

you cant destroy energy, it transfers to something else..everything living has energy and individualality...haha im so ripped lol.. individualality effin weird word haha. ne ways energy has to go somewhere...probably something beyond the capacity of thinking any human being is capable of, only a third of its tickin u kno... let me ask you this.. we are mortal. we have mortality, we kno were going to die. why dont we live every waking moment and peice of time in our life to, extend our lifes..prolong them..there has to be something in us.. something there, that helps us cope enough not to obsess. may it b subconscious or genetic...we go somewhere... ok now im takin a rip hold on.....ne ways..we are literally a fuckin speck in the universe..the earth compared to all other mass in space is just insignificant. there has to be something out there...theres thousands of species here. its probable that this is like this other places to. ...time to smoke...


----------



## IheartKeif (Apr 17, 2008)

Anybody that has ever been blown out stoned or tripped has an understanding that there is more to this life than school, work, death. I believe God is in another dimension beyond our understanding. Its not possible to figure it all out. If life has proven me anything its that I have no true control over anything. Therefore I simply surrender my desire to control everything and know that there is a power that I should acknowledge in all things that I do.


----------



## aDarkepiphany.. (Apr 17, 2008)

i agree keif. fer sure.


----------



## natrone23 (Apr 17, 2008)

where do you go when your unconccious, my buddy was in a coma for 3 weeks he was unconncious for the whole time.................when you die your brain, YOU are no longer conccious


----------



## grossgumshoe (Apr 17, 2008)

we are just a buncha smart monkeys. too smart for our own monkey good. we're smart enough to understand that there is more going on than what we see (physics, biology etc..) and that "something more than we can see" is often (mistakenly) presumed to be a soul or spirit. there is no afterlife! (in my opinion)


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

_Not conscious ina way that you understand it because obviously you have never died._

_Being in a coma is being stuck inside a body that no longer wants to live. That is completely different than being dead. When your body completely dies you do understand this concept. It is not comprehensable otherwise._




natrone23 said:


> where do you go when your unconccious, my buddy was in a coma for 3 weeks he was unconncious for the whole time.................when you die your brain, YOU are no longer conccious


----------



## dank getter (Apr 23, 2008)

Why the fuck are you asking a bounch of random ass people how would they know


----------



## MJAspie (May 20, 2008)

for a laugh.
God and associated religions that follow god are a great invention;
We've accomplished so much as a race thanks to religion, most of the wonders of the world i think fall into this category with some being achieved by governments instead (a similar religion, governed by ethics/morals/laws).

Religion is the source of both saintly and evil. I for one find discrepancies in religious texts rather funny, for instance;
Adam and Eve's kids practiced incest(or did Bob and Jane's kids come along), and yet that's fine.
This ridicule leads to bullying and persecution, eventually spiralling into wars - as per history.
Alot of religion is good, and it seems in today's world most of the practiced ones are maintaining transquilty with the others. But for me the existance of more than one religion, undermines all religion. When i'm asked to choose a religion (hypothetically) i opt for the aborgines religion, since they've been practising that for 40,000 years, subsequentally being the oldest.

I too am an aethiest and tend to not contribute to religious-esque topics. Whilst i believe in the notion of the big bang to express this universe, i do have a unexplainable gut feeling that super-string theory is wrong, even with it's relatively new findings.

It's random chance that we're here, but a relatively good chance when the variables are infinite. 
The way in which your brain works is who you are, when your brain dies, u die. There is a time delay, since one can die and be jolted back into existence, much to do with how the brain is linked. When teleportation is patented i might change my opinion, but for the time being teleportation would be descruction of matter to be digitalised. I can't see the same person coming out the other side even if they appear normal.

If we had a spirit and this 'spirit' went back to earth to be re-used, what happens if your living it up on another planet, or in space?


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 25, 2008)

This will tell you almost everything you need to know about existence and how we got here.


YouTube - Galactic Confederation of Light Message-Part 1


----------



## Pookiedough (May 27, 2008)

I really hope the only afterlife is inside the worms belly,I would really hate for all this to be one big repeat.Sadly I have no expectations of eternal peace or white lights just a click and "you're outta here".


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (May 28, 2008)

jesus3 said:


> lets stop this discussion because this is neverending story and go back to tread. what about ppl whos in deep hipnosis speeks in ancient languages or know places where they never beeing and never seeing.i think this may happens with some ppl.and they reborn.this mean life after dead exist.


Man, how old r u? Ur spelling is atrocious.. I can barely read ur responses.Go to school.


----------



## ns56 (May 28, 2008)

yea i am really hoping that their is no afterlife because all of the stuff i have done in this one probably isn't going to do much for me in the next one.


----------



## High4Life (May 28, 2008)

Yes there sure is .............This is a Afterlife from a previous life on another galaxy , We all died and are memeorys were deleted , 
And after this life we will all move on to different galaxys 
Its deep i know, But its also ture !


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 28, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Yes there sure is .............This is a Afterlife from a previous life on another galaxy , We all died and are memeorys were deleted ,
> And after this life we will all move on to different galaxys
> Its deep i know, But its also ture !


yeah, there is re-incarnation, and we still have those memories, they werent deleted. we just have to tap into our inner source, our spirit who has all the answers. we only use like 3 % of our dna, science says the rest is supposedly "junk" dna. thats not true.we are powerful , we just don't know it.


----------



## mjetta (May 29, 2008)

heres my take, love it or leave it. the one thing that makes me believe there has to be an afterlife is the concept of justice. I find it too hard to beleive that all the injustice in this world will be left unpaid. If someone murders an innocent person, and destroys the lives of everyone who loved that person and gets away with it and dies, is that it? no justice? all that pain and suffering caused by that person just has to be dealt with? If this were the case, I would murder and rob everyone in site, rob banks, then live the good life. why not? if theres no justice system then why work hard and earn what i want? yep


----------



## High4Life (May 31, 2008)

I wonder do my plants get a afterlife when i take there life and smoke them ?

Mybe i was a cannabis plant in my last life and thats why im obbissive to cannabis now in this life 

wowwwwwww .


----------



## HazyEyes (Jun 1, 2008)

nongreenthumb said:


> Do you believe that human beings have a soul?


What is a soul is it a physical thing or mental thing?? 

if its physical, where can we find it?? is it in our back hairs or what

and if its mental then it must be made up by our minds but our minds are not even a physical thing, so lastly..

is the mind and soul the same thing or seperate. 

man its a fucked up world my i hope to god i have a soul that goes on with out me


----------



## HazyEyes (Jun 1, 2008)

mjetta said:


> heres my take, love it or leave it. the one thing that makes me believe there has to be an afterlife is the concept of justice. I find it too hard to beleive that all the injustice in this world will be left unpaid. If someone murders an innocent person, and destroys the lives of everyone who loved that person and gets away with it and dies, is that it? no justice? all that pain and suffering caused by that person just has to be dealt with? If this were the case, I would murder and rob everyone in site, rob banks, then live the good life. why not? if theres no justice system then why work hard and earn what i want? yep


?? because man thats the world we live man.. hard work pays off but do you realy think thats how it was millions of years ago or even now in the animal world, killed or be killed right. what realy makes us different from them...what ? we can read write .....think, hmm well damn the only real thing that pulls us apart from them is that WE can Think, and have emotions . dont get me wrong animals can think , feel, and have emotions but no where near as complex as the human mind.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 2, 2008)

Gregg Braden has the meaning of existence pretty much explained. you have to intake lots and lots of information, so put your thinking cap on.

2 Awakening to Zero Point (Gregg Braden 1996) part2.wmv

skip to 20 minutes, he talks about afterlife


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 2, 2008)

The human brain and nervous system are the core anatomy of what makes human beings what we are today. Through the gradual evolution of our species over billions of years of delicate and random natural selection in nature (with leagues of scientific evidence collected over this time to substantiate scientific hypoteses) science has more or less proven that when the brain and central nervous system shut down and the bodies' organs can no longer function, that person as you know them is dead. There is no manifestation of a persons' personality that exists post-mortem, as our bodies are not made up of materials that allow that to be so.

We should consider ourselves lucky to be alive instead of contemplating whether or not something awaits us after death. Death is the end. The fact that you made it to your mothers' womb instead of in a Kleenex in a trashcan is reason enough for you to want to enjoy every minute of your existence. 

Instead of wondering about heaven, hell, and reincarnation, take some time to go walking in a nearby park, tend to your plants, meet up with friends. Do as much good as you can in this life because you wont find out if its true until its too late to do anything.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 2, 2008)

Unless you're an atheist and know what awaits you at death. Puts things in perspective.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 2, 2008)

you do know science is incomplete right?

by the way, you forgot about the heart, sir. oh... and our DNA as well.


i would advise you educate yourself about this subject on both sides. you might not agree with things, but intake the information. then research for yourself to decide whether or not it's true.

there may be science that supports your argument, but understand that it is outdated. new research and studies are being done, and you'd be very surprised about what they are finding out.


----------



## warbunnyzajac (Jun 2, 2008)

if someone dosnt think that if a little seed you plant and sprouts into a beautifully flowered girl is not an act of God then idk how else things could be explained. everysingle part of our lives are so well organized and balanced between nature, weather, vegetation, and life how we know it. There has to be some type of higher power, when you look at the open sky and clouds that FUCKING hang there in the air... HOW FUCKING COOL IS THAT... like people want pigs to fly ... like think of rain ... water falls out of the sky..wtf. ofcourse condensation,evaporation.. blah blah blah but still just for things to happen so perfect that water evaporates into the sky and shit and falls down .... its just seems too perfect... btw i just had a nice fat blunt of sour kush


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 3, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> Unless you're an atheist and know what awaits you at death. Puts things in perspective.


Atheists don't know their ass from a hole in the ground, then again that goes for every religion. I believe in the afterlife simply because I know someone who's witnessed life after death. That would be my uncle, when he was in his late 30's he suffered a heart attack, died, had an NDE, and studied spirituality ever since. I let everyone believe as they wish and don't care about anyone elses opinion on the afterlife... I know what the beginning of death looks like from the eyes of a family member and that is enough for me. Besides, in the grand scheme of things... all of this (universe) didn't come from nothing  Scientifically impossible to create something from nothing correct? If that's not the case, please conjur 300lbs of fine grade dank out of thin air and share the wealth.


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Atheists don't know their ass from a hole in the ground, then again that goes for every religion. I believe in the afterlife simply because I know someone who's witnessed life after death. That would be my uncle, when he was in his late 30's he suffered a heart attack, died, had an NDE, and studied spirituality ever since. I let everyone believe as they wish and don't care about anyone elses opinion on the afterlife... I know what the beginning of death looks like from the eyes of a family member and that is enough for me. Besides, in the grand scheme of things... all of this (universe) didn't come from nothing  Scientifically impossible to create something from nothing correct? If that's not the case, please conjur 300lbs of fine grade dank out of thin air and share the wealth.


That might be enough for you but it is not enough for me.

People who pass out during fighter jet training also experience NDEs and they are nowhere near death (or at least not fighting for their life). It seems likely our brain puts on a show for us as we are exiting. NDEs are not evidence for life after death.... scientifically speaking.

Not sure where the conjuring something out of nothing is coming from - but i would guess you are referring to big bang theory. If your understanding of the theory is something came from nothing, i would encourage more research into big bang theory.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 3, 2008)

The fact of the matter is science will never be _complete, _so long as the Earth continues to exist. Most of the members of the scientific community will spend the remainder of their lives discovering the majesty of human evolution and the aging of the Earth, and still not come close to mapping it all out. 

Just try and imagine the complexity of an ecosystem such as ours, with the capacity to sustain life and propogate species intelligent enough to bring us to our level of present sophistication. These things cannot be explained in a series of books with some choice phrases and parables.

Ultimately human beings reach an end. You know it as you have seen and heard of people reaching their own demise. It is common knowledge, all people learn at some point in life that, just like the people before them, and before them, that life will end.

Naturally all species are scared of things that they cannot explain, and aim to discover the reality of what these things are. In the more primitive times of which the bible was written, people would be subject to that same fear. What happens to us when we die? How can we communicate with each other? How do the organs inside us function? Unfortunately, scientific technology was nonexistent in these times and so they resorted to what so many other civilizations did before them: Created a God theory.

The God theory was their attempt to explain the reasoning for life. They had no idea about the scientific workings of the world around us, and so they assumed that life must have been created by a supreme being, perhaps an Alpha male being, such as the traditional God we know today.

However the rise of scientific technology over past centuries has explained many of the questions people sought to explain thousands of years ago.

What happens when we die? When the brain and nervous system shuts down, the heart and lungs cease to function. We are no longer able see, to move or to communicate and our body becomes a cadaver. That's it.

How can we communicate with each other? Like most species, our ability to communicate complex thoughts with other humans like ourselves is a byproduct of millions of years of evolution. It begins in the era of the Neanderthal, with a string of body language and grunting and evolves over time into the formation of universally accepted audibles, such as laughter and crying. 

How do our organs function? Just grab a high school Biology textbook.

Religion remains a staple of modern life because it is a system of routine, and because people today share the same fear they shared thousands of years ago.

All I am saying is that science _has_ disproven the afterlife. It is scientifically impossible for you to live on in some form or another after you die. Its impossible. There are thousands of pages of research to prove this. Research Darwinism and Natural Selection, or the ever-expansive library of human biology.

Religious organizations state, without any evidence to substantiate their claims, that their is a superior being, who watches everything that every human being on the planet does, and judges them accordingly when their time comes. If you follow the man-made doctrines and conventions put forth in the Supreme Beings' handbook (worship him, spread his message, give offerings to him) when your body no longer functions you will float up to paradise, with all your relatives and friends who died before you. You will be happy and live forever in bliss. However, if you do what you want and do not worship, evangelize, and give you will descend into a fiery pit where you will live in agony and sadness for all eternity.

All religions use this metaphor in one way or another, some in more extreme circumstances than others. Obey and Worship in this life for reward in your second, more luxurious life. Live life for yourself and spend forever burning and suffering in a lake of fire. 

Alternatively I propose you spend some time familiarizing yourself with the beauty that await you in this life. If you want some examples of how amazing and complex nature is, take a look at the BBCs' documentary series Planet Earth.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 3, 2008)

wow, that was a lot longer than I anticipated.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jun 4, 2008)

Science has proven it's not possible to exist after death? I doubt it's proven unless I scientist killed himself then somehow came back to life and told us "Nope, nothing there"... It's impossible for science to prove something spiritual... as that requires belief and faith, and it's just as impossible for science to disprove spiritual happenings in the same way. Point is, believe what you will... but understand that no one, not even the best team of scientists... can tell you what happens after you die. Also, human biology has nothing to do with spiritualism or the afterlife. The body is a vessel for the spirit, which is not an organ but something mysterious and something you must believe in and have faith in. I do not believe in most Christian doctrines and have separated myself greatly... I live my life, do good in general, help others... essentially try and make my life and others lives better, if it is God up there, I hope he sees my deeds and lets me in anyways even though I haven't truly worshiped strictly to him.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 8, 2008)

Socata,

Science and human biology has not proven there is no afterlife. It has proven that human beings do not have souls, spirits, or other supernatural phenomenon. It has proven that human beings have evolved gradually over the past million years, from apes to Neanderthals to the evolutionary state we exist in today. Over said time we have developed and continue to develop a complex system of inter-personal communication, so commonly referred to as language. We have learned to live amongst one another, and have established a complex society. Gradually over our lifetime we grow and age, and eventually our organs can no longer function and we die. Soon after death our bodies become stiff and overtime our bodies decompose into organic matter. All of this is proven by scientific research and inquiry and through human experience.

Simply, I believe in what I know exists. You can play around with speculation all your life and not come any closer to finding out the truth behind your precious God. The fact of the matter is, and I say this with no anger or hostility: you're a fence sitter and a hypocrite. You steer away from religious indoctrination but you still harbor a strange paranoia that if you disavow God you will still be damned in the afterlife, even if you believe that you have avoided Christian doctrine. 

" I hope he sees my deeds and lets me in anyways even though I haven't truly worshiped strictly to him." 

Lets you in? Heaven and Hell is a manifestation of Religious belief, Christianity included. In fact, it is one of the core beliefs of the Christian faith. How can you say you have separated yourself greatly from Christian Ideology but still believe in the core doctrine of that same faith. 

I appreciate your choice of lifestyle: Live life and do good to those around you. If I had to think of a meaning of life, that would pretty much be it. But _PLEASE, _do not do so expecting some 'divine' brownie points that can get you into that big BIG city in the sky (if heaven existed, which it doesn't, I have reason to believe it would be a bit crowded.) 

Simply, heaven and hell are creations in the bible. The concept of heaven and hell did not exist before the bible was available, hence the bible created heaven and hell. God did not create heaven and hell, they are allegories to scare people into devoting there life to religion and giving money to the church for fear of retribution by the 'almighty.' It keeps people in line and keeps the money coming in. I think of it as a form of extortion (give me A and B *or else* C will happen). Plus, if you don't worship god and obey him, the bible says you will go to hell. So, if you believe in heaven and hell, looks like thats where you'll be going.


As for your belief in spirituality, let me ask you,

What does ones' spirit look like?
What is it made out of?
How much does it weigh?
How long does it exist?
Does your soul grow? If so, by how much and how often?
How does your soul leave your body after death? If so, Where does it go?

These are simply rhetoric. I know you cannot answer any of these questions and you do not have any evidence to substantiate your claims. 

Personally I think when you die you are reunited with all of your dead relatives and pets, your most prized possessions, Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny, and John Belushi in the "Cheers bar of the fifth dimension" where its always happy hour and dinosaurs roam free with helmets and bicycles; and I have as much evidence to substantiate my claims as you.


----------



## UndercoverGrower (Jun 9, 2008)

hristianity is a joke.. I've studied the basics of philosophy and in it Plato states the only reason religion was even ever created was so the governments, kingdoms, leaders, whoever was able to control the mind of unintelligent humans for the better of the human race of course... for eg. the ten commandments 

"Thou shall not kill" so people stop killing each other. 
"Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image." people stop thinking about killing each other...
"Thou shall not steal" People stop stealing from each other. 
"Thou shall not be covet" people shouldn't even think of stealing things. 
"Honour thy father and thy mother." obey your parents/superiors, they will teach you to live through life.
"Thou shalt not commit adultery" don't have sex before marriage...
"Thou shalt have no other gods before me" So the people would believe in their theory other than the other 100s of gods there are...

This is the most important because many other gods were believed in back then and the leaders needed the people to believe they were going to go to hell for an "eternity" not a life-time if they didn't believe in the "christan god," but those who obeyed the commandments could enjoy heaven for an eternity on the clouds.

Which should basically sum what this group of superior intelligent "leaders" did to make a socialized human society instead of us all killing each other. plus all the other commandments but there just loyalty honor, and truth. which I could go on about but they seem pretty obvious... don't be a douch

These guys must have been the smartest guys of all of humanity if you think about it.

[FONT=&quot]"You are all descendants from the creation of the Eternal Father, Adam and Eve. And as such you face the trials, you face the punishments, as they did; for there is a reward for holiness and purity and piety and following the Commandments of your God. And then, My children, there is also a deficit in reward by your banishment to the abyss, eternal damnation forever with Lucifer." 
This is just one quote from the bible which should sum the whole bible it started with incest, brother/sister family adam and eve... which also committed Adultery so they obivously went to hell and so must all of us if its true so why even beleive in god? if your just going to hell 

I'm sure me or anyone else could just on and on, but from my experience I've never even went to church 1 Sunday and seeing 1 earth compared to the millions of other planets in the universe and were the only one with life seems pretty ridiculous...

Especially when we can recreate life with our own "light,soil, and water" hell... if you think far out... a seed grows underground "WITHOUT" any light and roots continue to grow and grow without any light so why do you need light for life? you don't! millions of species exist deep in the ocean where light doesn't even exist...

it just seems like some of these people ate alot of mushrooms or moon flower seeds like me and seen gods in the sky... sounds pretty cheesy haha i laugh at you all!!!
[/FONT]


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 9, 2008)

Aw, don't clone posts man. Not cool. I regularly watch these threads so I just saw you post two identical posts within five minutes. Besides Christianity and belief in an afterlife are two different subjects, not worthy of a duplicate post.


----------



## UndercoverGrower (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I Know the only reason people see ghosts, spirits w/e is because they actually believe in it, I believe if you believe in it you'll see it... 

I use to see these things when I was a kid and I did believe in it, but then i grew up one day and havn't seen shit since because none of it is real... people watch this stuff none stop t.v. or the internet and believe its real then they start to see and hear shit all over.. I've been with someone like it and I didn't see or hear anything... I'm beginning so suspect your all illuminatingly delusions in your heads and are INSANE.


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Science has proven it's not possible to exist after death? I doubt it's proven unless I scientist killed himself then somehow came back to life and told us "Nope, nothing there"... It's impossible for science to prove something spiritual... as that requires belief and faith, and it's just as impossible for science to disprove spiritual happenings in the same way. Point is, believe what you will... but understand that no one, not even the best team of scientists... can tell you what happens after you die. Also, human biology has nothing to do with spiritualism or the afterlife. The body is a vessel for the spirit, which is not an organ but something mysterious and something you must believe in and have faith in. I do not believe in most Christian doctrines and have separated myself greatly... I live my life, do good in general, help others... essentially try and make my life and others lives better, if it is God up there, I hope he sees my deeds and lets me in anyways even though I haven't truly worshiped strictly to him.


You know i never said that. Science may never prove there is no life after death (and I don't think science is trying to prove anything - one way or another - just looking for evidence for either). The EVIDENCE is - NDEs can be replicated without dying so what I said was - NDEs are not evidence or proof of an afterlife. So far there is no proof or evidence of an afterlife except a lot of people believing really, really hard. 

Scientists can tell you what happens to your body and mind after you die and have found no other energy that escapes or lives on (like a soul). If consciousness is a function of the brain and nothing more then there appears to be no after-life. But this is certainly not conclusive and hardly all encompassing.

Perhaps... just a thought experiment here ... perhaps scientists can not prove or disprove spiritual things because they only exist in our minds. I am not saying this is the case - just something to ponder.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well I say that's the case.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 10, 2008)

i feel like there is something else after life is over....i am stating this simply on a strong feeling i have...nothing more...i think religion is bullshit and im not into witch craft....i have just always had this strong feeling that there is something else....however..i dont live my life thinking ive got all the time in the world..or this is just the passage to the afterlife or any of that....and i could be wrong.....in the grand sceme of the universe we are just insignificant specs of dust on one of the millions of planets....we could just be an overgrown parasite who have overevolved......


----------



## darkarms (Jun 15, 2008)

Cyphe City said:


> theres deff. an after life simply because why would we even live in the first place , so we can eventualy just Completely die out?



yes


----------



## High4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

Old life dies and new life begins ,As simple as , Or that after life place is full to the neck , 

I wonder .... do you think my dead pets i missed as a lad are all in the after life place with my dead plants ...It seems the place to be


----------



## MrVanker (Apr 10, 2009)

Alright, I would like to start off by saying that I am Catholic, and I smoke pot. I have not found pot to lower my inhibitions, so I don't see anything wrong with it. Also, relating to religion, I have gone to Catholic school for 10 of my 12 years. I firmly believe in everything the Church teaches (not blindly though), I love the Pope and the Saints, etc.

I have not always been Catholic, but I like several of the previous posters, have always had a feeling of an afterlife/God/supreme being. I believe in Heaven, Hell and Purgatory. I do not believe (and the CC [Catholic Church] does not teach) that non-Catholics/Christians can't go to heaven. Rather, we believe that as long as somebody tries to live a good life based on what he was taught to be right and wrong (whether religion plays into that or not), then he/she will go to Heaven (and maybe make a stop in Purgatory). 

Purgatory, is reserved for most of us, who have done wrong, and are sorry. Even though we are sorry, the damage that our sins have caused are still on our souls (a stain if you will), and we need to be purified of those stains before we can go to Heaven. Thus anybody who is in Purgatory will go to Heaven, and has no chance of going to Hell.

Hell is most obviously reserved for those who do not follow the moral code they were taught and/or have come to accept, and do wrong regardless.

Sorry for a long post. I by no means want to sound arrogant. Just two more things:
1. If anybody has any serious questions on Catholicism, what we believe in, or where we stand on moral issues, feel free to PM me.
2. Just a thought to chew on... I got this from Fr. Larry Richards' (maybe some people have heard of him) talk on the Passion "What More Could He Have Done For You?"
"If everybody goes to Heaven when they die, then our God is a cruel God. 'Hey, I'm gonna put all of you on Earth, let _some_ of you suffer a lot, but it'll all be OK because you will go to Heaven.'" That really struck me.

Fr. Larry has a great website The Reason For Our Hope Foundation


----------



## PadawanBater (Apr 13, 2009)

MrVanker said:


> "What More Could He Have Done For You?"
> "If everybody goes to Heaven when they die, then our God is a cruel God. 'Hey, I'm gonna put all of you on Earth, let _some_ of you suffer a lot, but it'll all be OK because you will go to Heaven.'" That really struck me.


 
Well then why wouldn't he just create us all in heaven in the first place? 

What exactly is this earth for, why do we live our lives here then die and go to heaven or hell in religion? 

Why would an omnibenevolent God make certain a percentage of his own creations are to be tortured and tormented in the worst ways imaginable when he just as easily could have created everyone and everything without the existence or knowlege of evil, pain or suffering in the first place?

Thanks for your reply, I can already tell you're one of the smart believers, if that means anything.


----------



## GreenUpMySleeves (Apr 13, 2009)

In short, basing religion on ideologies that are the result of a 3,000 year old piece of literature with over 5,000 versions known in existence (all have differences) and thousands of HUMAN editors is ludicrous. That is like saying Homer's Odyssey is to be taken literally and followed zealously. We know about 2% of our universe with dark matter constituting most of the rest. The fact that the universe is incomprehensibly large and diverse, it is ignorant to believe we are the only lifeforms. If there ever were a God, he would have long since abandoned us for more intelligent forms of life. My point in that argument is that Christians believe in a relationship with the creator of all matter in the universe, which is stupid b/c we aren't on that level. 

Turning into worm food just doesn't sit well with some people, thus the desire for eternal life. Besides, if God really were real and involved with humans, wouldn't he have pulled another Sodom & Gamorah, great flood, or other divinely-induced epidemic to whipe out the evil doer's as he did in the Old Testament? After all, He is supposed to be omnipotent, perfect, and never changing... Contradiction?

Great stuff to think about though.
Only way to know for sure is to be technically dead (no pulse) for a minute or so, then be revived. May I recommend sticking a wet appendage into an electrical socket? (don't do that, it's a hypothetical situation and not intended to be put into practice)

But if you do try it, let us know.


----------



## ironheadxl (Apr 23, 2009)

having been clinically dead for 15 minutes I can say yes there is. Learn your lessons in this life, be the steward of others and know your are from the source of pure unending love and are a child of this universe, - love is everything. I am only back here because they sent me back. I have more work to do. Needless to say i dont go to a "church". we and everything else is the church and the sermon and the celebration. that is how i live and what I know.


----------



## LostInSpace... (Apr 23, 2009)

I know I will end up worm food. Heaven and an after-life is a fantasy thought up by those that are afraid of non-existence.


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 23, 2009)

Fear has nothing to do with it.

Look to the stars. There's enough space out there for trillions upon trillions upon trillions of beings. There are millions of galaxies that contain millions of stars that can provide heat for millions of planets that can potentially produce/house life.

How much people can our planet hold? Well we have 6-8 billion right now, we could probably triple that and still have space. Now imagine an inhabitable planet the size of Jupiter. How much people would that hold?

Too large of a number to comprehend. Think about a planet the size of 5x our sun. You can't imagine how much people this universe can hold. 

I'm just saying, if there is afterlife, we all have plenty of room to live for eternity. There is infinite amounts of planets. It's like the universe was created to be inhabited. It's a super massive space hotel.


----------



## LostInSpace... (Apr 24, 2009)

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA you are truly delusional.


----------



## opus (Apr 24, 2009)

"To them from whose eyes the veil of life hath fallen may there be granted the accomplishment of their true wills, whether they will absorption in the infinite, or to be united with their chosen and preferred, or to be in contemplation, or to be at peace, or to achieve the labor and heroism of incarnation on this planet or another, or in any star, or aught else, unto them may there be granted the accomplishment of their wills, yea, the accomplishment of their wills."

- A wise, dead, toker poet


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 24, 2009)

LostInSpace... said:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA you are truly delusional.


You're right, there are no stars or planets.
It's all a big illusion when you look up at night.


----------



## SikSol (Apr 24, 2009)

Actually when you look up alot of what you see may or may not be there anymore because of the length of time it take the light from the reach us. So even though you may see a star in the sky in all actuality it may have already died. As far as an afterlife, if there is one which I dont believe there is, it would have to be some type of a natural phenomenon. A place and time in space/universe etc. where some sort of a life force we posses would go. About the only way I could rationalize a afterlife as I don't have any religious beliefs.


----------



## purpz (Apr 26, 2009)

what about all the lost wondering spirits/souls on this planet?


----------



## Rass3ngan (Apr 27, 2009)

An afterlife makes the present life meaningless, how can anyone appreciate the 'here & now' if there's an eternity waiting for them afterwards? Why, a human life is a blink of the eye in comparison to such concepts, it may as well not exist. The 'real' world in which we live is the only one for which we have any evidence, why accept anything less?


----------



## youmustfindthejademonkey (Apr 28, 2009)

If this is it then I want my money back.


----------



## 30022533d (Aug 29, 2010)

If I can't smoke bud in heaven then I aint going, too be honest I don't believe that there a heaven or hell it's fuking stupid, but wot I do believe is nothing is wasted in the universe so if you die here then you'll pop up somewhere else in the universe!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 31, 2010)

Rass3ngan said:


> An afterlife makes the present life meaningless, how can anyone appreciate the 'here & now' if there's an eternity waiting for them afterwards? Why, a human life is a blink of the eye in comparison to such concepts, it may as well not exist. The 'real' world in which we live is the only one for which we have any evidence, why accept anything less?


Life is like a computer game a test and once u clocked the game u are ready to experience the next life. Our soul gets put into our body our body is the control pad which our body animates. Our eyes is our screen in which we see and interact with. That is the best way for me to describe it. The way i c it just try to live a good life and what happens when we die we will find out or not. 

Evil


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Sep 1, 2010)

lol.. talk about doublespeak.


AFTERLIFE. Ha!

after life comes death. and then more life from the death.. and so on...

And what about before were born. Are we all sitting in this mystical beforelife place? lol


Fuck off with the speculative fiction. ( :


----------



## Evil Buddies (Sep 1, 2010)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> lol.. talk about doublespeak.
> 
> 
> AFTERLIFE. Ha!
> ...


No one has the answers just people have thier own beliefs or believe in the atfterlife if they have had an out of the body experience. It's up to us to do our research n the questions no one can answer. Only then with an open mind u can put everything together and come up with ur own conclusions. How do u know what around us is real its just electrical impulses that are sent to ur brain that tell you its real. 

If you dont like the subject then why waste ur time reading through it if u think its a bunch of bullshit. Time is precious if u think theres no afterlife and for u to spend it on something u feel is bullshit then your wasting ur precious time.


Evil


----------

